# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  sto ce vasa djeca dobiti za bozic?

## zrinka

sto ce im donijeti mali isus, djed bozicnjak, djed mraz ispod bora?

jel pisu pisma sto zele?

----------


## Irena001

kako je još mala dobit će nekakvu igračku (tipa:slikovnica s prozorčićima koju obožava :D )

----------


## seni

> sto ce im donijeti mali isus, djed bozicnjak, djed mraz ispod bora?
> 
> jel pisu pisma sto zele?


ina je vec sastavila cijelu listu i zaljepila na frizider.   :Wink:  

ali ona vec odavna veli da su svi ti djedici mrazici i bozicnjaci  preobuceni tate i dedeci, te da zna da poklone donose mama, tata, bake, dide, tete...
pa ne pise pisma, nego nam se direktno obraca.   :Laughing:  

(nadam se da ne unistih romantiku ovog topika   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## LeeLoo

....ciljamo na onaj traktor s prikolicom,za voziti,nasli na www.superigračke.com.-...budemo još vidjeli...

----------


## ms. ivy

već imam cijeli popis, podijelit ćemo se baka i ja.

andrej još nema nikakvih želja, odnosno sviđa mu se sve što dobije... ali ja imam i potpuno sam van kontrole.   :Rolling Eyes:  

(a on, sunce moje samodisciplinirano, na putu kući svaki dan kaže: idemo u škjinjicu. samo ćemo gedati, nećemo ništa kupiti.   :Heart:  a kad kupujemo, zna da kupujemo jednu stvar.)

----------


## Ines

za sad je L. izrazila zelju za kupusickom
R. jos ne izrazava takve zelje  :Grin:  
al cemo ih kupiti i jednoj i drugoj, da ne bi bilo fajta (pocele su se cupat oko igracki- ustvari- bolje receno- mala cupa Lucku ak nema i ona ono kaj L. ima)

ostale poklone ce L. izabrat iz turbolimac kataloga pa cemo poslat djedamrazu (iliti-ja cu podijelit rodbini)
a ivarica me zaludila nekim ful super knjigama pa cemo i to na popis  :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

Dobit ce cizmake za snijeg (buce?), nekakvu lampu koja projicira zvijezdja po sobi (prvo se treba sloziti) i Price iz davnine 2, CD. To ce dobiti od mame i tate.

Od DM-a je narucila Barbie ili Trollicu (najskuplju!  :/ ) i knjigu Engleske ruze. To cu uvaliti baki, teti i sl.

----------


## BusyBee

> nekim ful super knjigama


Kojim? Kojim?

----------


## ms. ivy

prestigla si me  8)

----------


## emily

S. - deck (nesto kao spil) YuGiOh karata  :Rolling Eyes:  
N. - Baby Born ili Baby Anabel ili Baby whatever koja place, pisa itd  :Rolling Eyes:  

jos nisu napisali pisma, ali ovo ce ziher biti unutra

----------


## zrinka

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sto ce im donijeti mali isus, djed bozicnjak, djed mraz ispod bora?
> 
> jel pisu pisma sto zele?
> 
> 
> ina je vec sastavila cijelu listu i zaljepila na frizider.   
> ...


ma ne
i mislav ove godine vec ispituje kako dolazi kroz dimnjak, zasto smo zatvorili dimnjak, kako ce uci i vec mi je prevelik za takve stvari, ne mogu ga vise zezat....ali nekako mi je zao, kako cu mu reci da djed bozicnjak ne postoji?   :Grin:  ...

ja mu mislim kupiti drvenu kucicu s namjestaj ili drveni dvorac, ako naidjem...
on je nesto spominjao nekog transformersa, hm, mozda to od bake dobije...

za jelenu jos ne znam...neki dan se totalno odusevila lutkom jedne djevopjcice pa se mislim da joj kupim prvu lutku....

----------


## BusyBee

> kako cu mu reci da djed bozicnjak ne postoji?


Kako to mislis "ne postoji"?!?!  :shock:    :Grin:

----------


## samba

Mislim da nešto od Legica i Fifi ak izađe do onda!!!

----------


## emily

> kako cu mu reci da djed bozicnjak ne postoji?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Kako to mislis "ne postoji"?!?!  :shock:


Sergej ima 8 godina, frend mu je prosle godine ubacio bubicu u uho da mozda DM ipak ne postoji :? , ali nakon sto je maleni skupa s mojima napisao pismo preko interneta, i drugi dan dobio odgovor, svi su bili sretni i saznali pravu istinu  :Joggler:

----------


## NanoiBeba

F. je prošle godine tražio jedno, mi se pretrgli od traženja i onda dva dana pred Božić promijenio. Tak da sam ja poklon već kupila. 
Ak zaželi nekaj, dobiti će jeftiniju varijantu.

Zrinka, i on bi htio dvorac. I našla sam ga. Na sniženju 500 kn. Nisam ga kupila. Od one francuske firme koju je ivarica jednom spomenula.

----------


## Eci

Daj pliz adresu od djeda mraza da mu i mi pišemo, i moji su već počeli sumnjati.
Oni si svake godine u katalogu od turbo limača zaokruže što bi željeli pa ja to podjelim familiji. Ono što si najviše žele kupujemo tata i ja. 
(da nebi od nekog drugog dobili bolji poklon nego od nas)   :Mad:

----------


## mamma san

tata je kupio Bruderov bager...jedan od...
pa baka i deda isto neko Bruderovo prijevozno sredstvo
pa baka i teta ..isto neki mali Bruderov valjak (za ceste)....

uglavnom moj stan će se pretvoriti u jedno veliko GRADILIŠTE!!


a ja.....ja čekam mišekov popis...danas ga idemo sastavljati....  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

Uh, nije samo sta ce dobiti za Bozic, Sv.Nikola je blizi...Nemam pojma - cini mi se da sve vec ima (zahvaljujuci teti koja ju obozava i koja donosi 1x tjedno novu igracku, svaki put kada dodje). 

Mislim da ce dobiti onaj Thomas vlakic, vrijeme je vec i za neke puzzle...

----------


## Janoccka

> sto ce im donijeti mali isus, djed bozicnjak, djed mraz ispod bora?


Zajedno? Svaki od njih? Ili jedan od njih?  :?

----------


## BusyBee

Meni sv. Nikola nije problem jer mi tradicionalno darujemo samo slatkis tada.

----------


## Bubica

B si želi neko cudo vezano uz yugioh karte (vidio to na RTL-u njemačkom), uvjerila sam ga da djed mraz mora kupovati samo u hrtatskoj  :Grin:   Biti ce onda nesto od power rengersa. 

Kako smo ga naucili da zeko nosi "samo pametne igracke" onda on sve narudže knjiga prebacuje na Uskrs  :Smile:   Ali, jako mi se sviđa "čarobnjaštvo" iz planetopije pa možda djedica i to donese.

----------


## Mamita

> kako cu mu reci da djed bozicnjak ne postoji?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Kako to mislis "ne postoji"?!?!  :shock:


ah moram svoju priču ovdje zaljepiti.
svake godine kod MM-a na poslu je doček Djeda Mraza i kazališna predstava. Svi se vesele, dijele se pokloni čak i mene obuzmu trnci kad dođe djed sa zvonom, svi se usplahire, vreća s poklonima zvecka, a Sami izjavi na užasnutost prisutnih:

E to je teta Marija iz vrtića!!!

ili već neka jer se "djed" svake godine mijenja

----------

moja desetogodisnja princeza zeli sve dijelove knjiga harry pottera...(preskuuuuupooooo)
a manje dvije zele neke barbike, barbi kucice i slicno...
najstarija me tek baca u bed jer ona ne zeli bas nista.... a bebacica ce dobit nekakvu edukativnu igracku...

----------


## emily

> Meni sv. Nikola nije problem jer mi tradicionalno darujemo samo slatkis tada.


i kod nas ovako (plus mandarina, narandza, zlatni orah ili sl)
i to samo onoliko koliko stane u cizmicu  :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sto ce im donijeti mali isus, djed bozicnjak, djed mraz ispod bora?
> 
> 
> Zajedno? Svaki od njih? Ili jedan od njih?  :?


mozes shvatiti i_ i_ i _ili_

----------


## Ines

> Ali, jako mi se sviđa "čarobnjaštvo" iz planetopije pa možda djedica i to donese.
> _


jesi i ti pricala s ivkom?  :Laughing:  

ivkine knjige:
_www.planetopija.hr_

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Moja Vanja, 3.5 godine ne izražava nikakve želje.
Kako sam opustošila interliber (tek kad sam došla doma me oblio znoj kad sam skužila koliko sam porošila) dobit će 1-2 knjige (spremila sam sve u ormar i doziram, do sada smo izvadili Ribu duginih boja i Operi ruke,)
Ja sam se zapalila za veliki zoo od Lego duplo, ali ko za prokleto on je najskuplji od svih legovih ponuda u katalogu beby centra, 88 jura, a dio aerodroma sa 2 vozila je 44 jura.
Ja bi to i kupila, ali MM dobije nervni slom od spomena unosa još koje igračke u kuću.

----------


## Mony

A kakvo je vase misljenje o onim autima/motorima na akumulator???
Ja nisam uopce odusevljena, a MM ne mogu ni opisati koliko (kao i svim tehnickim postignucima) i sve se bojim da ta ideja ne dodje na listu   :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

> Zrinka, i on bi htio dvorac. I našla sam ga. Na sniženju 500 kn. Nisam ga kupila. Od one francuske firme koju je ivarica jednom spomenula.


500 kn! to je jos i dobro, ja sma od te ivaricine firem nasla ali kosta 800 kn  :shock: 
maaaaalo puno

----------


## babylove

E, kod nas je situacija još zanimljivija-uz Sv. Nikolu i Isuseka,to su još oba  dječja rođendana..darivanju nema kraja.. :/ 
    Moje veliko dijete vec je odavno poslalo e-mail Djedu Božićnjaku ,a Svetom NIkoli svako malo nacrta novu želju..A ovaj mali još nije upoznao potrošačku groznicu..  :Grin:

----------


## sladjanaf

> A kakvo je vase misljenje o onim autima/motorima na akumulator???
> Ja nisam uopce odusevljena, a MM ne mogu ni opisati koliko (kao i svim tehnickim postignucima) i sve se bojim da ta ideja ne dodje na listu


reci TM-u da autića na akumulator nema u njegovoj veličini    :Wink:

----------


## sladjanaf

za sv. Nikolu slatkiši i voće

za Božić neki Playdoh (jel se tako piše?) za kreativnost i neku slikovnicu za edukaciju.
znači niš veliko i skupo, a ako želi nešto što je veliko i skupo, onda to dobije neki drugi put, no ne za Božić.

----------


## Zdenka2

M. je napisao prekrasno pismo malom Isusu, o dobrom plišanom zmajeku kojega si želi i pribojava se da možda nije bio dovoljno dobar da ga dobije. Pretražila sam cijeli Internet, uspjela naći odgovarajućeg i, eto, od jučer je sretno sakriven. Naći će se još i Megabloks zmaj i još ponešto - minerali, medaljice i te sitnice koje on voli. Od svetog Nikole dobit će blok flautu i legiće Knights kingdom. Nada se da će mu anđeli tijekom Adventa u adventski ormarić donositi pisma s vijestima o zmajeku.

----------


## Arwen

tradicionalno za Sv.Nikolu šta stane u čarapu;jabuka i kinder jaje 
kod nas Sv.Lucija nosi više pa sam mu već kupila puzzle 
a za ispod bora je već napravio listu koja se naravno sastoji od spidermana,ninja,power rangersa i slično   :Rolling Eyes:   tako da još neznamo
šta čemo mu kupiti

mamma san mi imamo skoro cijeli vozni park od brudera i da zauzimaju
mjesta ali stvarno su kvalitetni i traju,a i tate se vole igrati s tim   :Wink:

----------


## Arwen

BB evo ti ovdje engleske ruže na sniženju 
http://www.izvori.com/v2/book/book.php?id=260

----------


## apricot

moje dijete je poželjelo sliku za svoju sobu, pa će dobiti ovu:

http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bozicnawk6.jpg

a onda se mužu i meni toliko dopalo, da smo takve slične naručili i za sebe... za ostale sobe
 :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Prekrasna slika, i jako maštovito dijete   :Heart:  .
Janko je premali da bi imao nekkave želje...

----------


## tratincica

> M. je napisao prekrasno pismo malom Isusu, o dobrom plišanom zmajeku kojega si želi i pribojava se da možda nije bio dovoljno dobar da ga dobije. Pretražila sam cijeli Internet, uspjela naći odgovarajućeg i, eto, od jučer je sretno sakriven. Naći će se još i Megabloks zmaj i još ponešto - minerali, medaljice i te sitnice koje on voli. Od svetog Nikole dobit će blok flautu i legiće Knights kingdom. Nada se da će mu anđeli tijekom Adventa u adventski ormarić donositi pisma s vijestima o zmajeku.


evo mene opet,   :Saint:   :Love:  

ja isto ne znam gdje s igrackama a zapravo i ne znam sto on to nema...morat cu biti kreativna...razmisljala sam o nekakvom dvorcu ili kucici ali to bi bilo najpametnije napravit (jer nemam gdje kupit)

on je u katalogu TL zabiljezio ni manje ni vise nego onaj autic na akumulator a meni se takoder svida lego zoo

----------


## tanja_b

> andrej još nema nikakvih želja, odnosno sviđa mu se sve što dobije... ali ja imam i potpuno sam van kontrole.


Tako nekako i kod nas - čak je i ime djeteta isto   :Grin:  
Htjela sam neki lego duplo, ali ne sviđa mi se ponuđeni izbor (a ono što mi se sviđa je preskupo).
Mislim da će na kraju završiti na dijelovima za željeznicu (pruga, još koji vlakić, tunel ili rampa?) koju obožava +  par slikovnica, puzzla i crtića o Krteku (jučer stigli, striček Amazon poslao   :Wink:   ). 
Za sv. Nikolu nisam pametna, jer po tradiciji ga i ne slavimo... glupo mi je samo uvoditi poklone, a opet... češ-češ po glavi.

Za one koji hoće lego zoo - osim onog ogromnog za 800 kn, postoje i dva manja, Andrej je jednog dobio od bake za rođendan i često se igra njime (a bitno je jeftiniji od velikog, ima krokodila, dva majmuna i zebru).

----------


## ana.m

Hm, Dedeki mrazeki...danas je imao jednog. Dobio je neke kocke, tristo komada u paketu, nisu lego ali su super, nisu tako skupe kao legići i evo već smo složili garažu. Pa je dobio drvene puzzle sa tri različite slikice i nekakva tri preslatka autića chicco, zajedno pakirana. Jedan je cisterna, jedan je policijski a jedan nekakva dizalica. Ima ih po još tri različita u pakiranju pa ći ih potražiti.

----------


## zrinka

danas je meni moj sin rekao, nakon sto se par minuta mislio, da ce mi pokloniti nesto sto ja jako volim, pa misli misli pa kaze - veliku rodu  :shock:   :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

o moj mali toncek kada smo u ducanu samo govori-mama kupi kupi totototototot....aaaaaa samo me napadaju autici i plisane zivotinje kaj pjevaju. dakle ovako dobiti ce onaj komplet za bocanje ali ne od plastike tvrde da me glava boli od kuglanja vec sam nasla od one mekane spuzve, dobiti ce tutu,neke drvene slike kaj su  ko puzle, i nekaj na kotace jer je lud za autima...dakle jos jedno gradiliste  kako kaze mama san  :Laughing:   malo kandiranog voca,puno zagrljaja i pusa,a od rodbine-ja sastavljam popis--u obzir dolaze pelene,mokre maramice,odjevni predmet ali nista ekstra jer sve ima,i neka slikovnica...i djeda mraz je u bankrotu  :Bouncing:   :Klap:   :Naklon:

----------


## retha

> andrej još nema nikakvih želja, odnosno sviđa mu se sve što dobije... ali ja imam i potpuno sam van kontrole.


Potpisujem dio..potpuno sam van kontrole.   :Laughing: 
Buba ce dobiti ono sto treba..posteljina,pidzama,jos jedan mali ukrasni jastucic..
I razmisljamo o bebi celavici i jos par igracaka..
Ma ne znam,kombiniram,kombiniram,stedim,stedim...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Za one koji hoće lego zoo - osim onog ogromnog za 800 kn, postoje i dva manja, Andrej je jednog dobio od bake za rođendan i često se igra njime (a bitno je jeftiniji od velikog, ima krokodila, dva majmuna i zebru).


Gdje ga ima za kupiti?
Preskupo, u beby centru je 89 jura, znači kakvih 650 kuma, ali s povratom poreza bi znači došao 200 kuma jeftinije nego kod nas.
Na lego strancama je 70 dolara.

----------


## Brunda

I Sven je sastavio popis. Na njemu prevladavaju ninje i stvari vezane uz njih   :Rolling Eyes:   Tu nastaje problem jer je od prije par dana u kazni sa svim vezanim uz ninje zbog agresivnog ponašanja.
Ne znam, možda mu se i smilujemo pa mu kupimo onog velikog plišanog koji mu se jako sviđa.
Osim ninji na popisu se još našlo:
Fifi kućica, Fifi lutkica i cvjetno društvo i Spiderman konzola.
Osim nečeg s popisa sigurna sam da ću pronaći još nešto lijepo a da mu se sviđa.
*Apricot*, slika je prekrasna. Je li autorica k. . . . a? Jer neodoljivo me podsjeća na njen stil   :Smile:

----------


## ninni

hani za sv. nikolu jagodicu bobicu (ima već jednu, ali hoće još) i njenu frendicu narančicu, a za božić "pravu" kuhinju
bebi... nisam razmišljala, za nju mi je lako, još to ne kuži 8), a ionako će joj hanine igračke biti zanimljivije

----------


## bubimira

> moje dijete je poželjelo sliku za svoju sobu, pa će dobiti ovu:
> 
> http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bozicnawk6.jpg
> 
> a onda se mužu i meni toliko dopalo, da smo takve slične naručili i za sebe... za ostale sobe


i meni se ovo jaaako sviđa!!!

jel to kukica?

----------


## Mima

Dobiti će vjerojatno neku vrstu kućice za lutke. 
JEdino mi je problem što moram kupiti poklon za predstavu kod MM-a u firmi, i za doma. Plus Za SV. Nikolu. A ne bih baš nakupovala gomilu igačaka, i nemam ideja za više stvari.
Lea ne zna reći što želi, kad ju pitam kaže da hoće da joj Djed Mraz donese npr. 'ovaj bicikl' (pokaže na svoj).

----------


## aries24

joooj kolko nas isto misli za aprinu sliku   :Laughing:

----------


## Romina

Maureno ce dobit malu kuhinjicu  :D

----------


## MalaSirena

Mališa nešto u zadnje vrijeme cvrči da hoće klavir (sintač kakav ima njegova frendica), ali tu je problem što će nam uši probiti pa još premišljamo   :Grin:  

Inače, znam da bi mu se dopao Petar Pan, a također i željeznica, ali za nju, pored garaže koju je dobio za rođendan, nemamo mjesta... još je nekaj pričao i o autiću na baterije...

Još stvarno nemam pojma što ćemo kupiti, ali ćemo se truditi da to ne bude hrpetina igračaka

----------


## flower

d. hoce onog littl pony-a kojeg se hrani i rodu (zrinka   :Laughing:  )

----------


## tanja_b

> Mališa nešto u zadnje vrijeme cvrči da hoće klavir (sintač kakav ima njegova frendica), ali tu je problem što će nam uši probiti pa još premišljamo


Možda vam i neće uši probiti   :Wink:   Ne znam, meni osobno se glazbeni instrument čini odličnim poklonom, pod uvjetom da nije neka kineska jeftinoća na baterije s elektronskim zvukom.
Andrej doma lupa po ksilofonu i malom bubnju i po pravom klaviru i nikad me to ne smeta, dapače, uživam. Ali me smeta kad iz najdubljeg zakutka ormara izvuče nekog groznog psa na baterije koji svira neku iritantnu melodiju koja traje cca 10 min (naravno, tog cucka nije dobio od nas nego od svekine frendice   :Grin:  )

----------


## TinnaZ

još nismo smislili za ovaj božić ...

Kod moje curice je auto na ukumulator igračka s kojom se igrala doslovno svaki dan preko ljeta, i jedina s kojom se igrala svaki dan. Međutim, definitivno nije za nekoga tko živi u stanu, jer em se unosi zemlja kad ga spremaš, em je ogroman, em težak i nije ga lako izvući niti iz kuće na ulicu.

----------


## ms. ivy

ja sam jednom prilikom ta urlajuća čuda pobacala u smeće, sve redom. ajd pogodi od koga ih je dobio.

andrej je mali lego zoo dobio za rođendan, mi bi obične kockice. toga, nadam se, ima u TL-u?

----------


## ms. ivy

a sad bih i ja sliku...

----------


## tanja_b

> andrej je mali lego zoo dobio za rođendan, mi bi obične kockice. toga, nadam se, ima u TL-u?


Nema. Izbor im je koma. Bilo je nešto u Mulleru, ali i tamo je već dosta probrano.
I ja sam tražila obične lego-kockice, pa sam odustala do daljnjeg.

Hm, slika... baš si nešto mislim... ali ne za Andreja, nego za sebe ili možda sveki (ona se pali na slike)?

----------


## brigita2

Moji će za svetog Nikolu dobiti slatkiše i voće u čizmice. Problem mi je za djeda Mraza jer će doći meni na posao, MM -u na posao i doma pod borek. 
Znači da mi trebaju 3 poklona po djetetu. 
Baš sam danas ujutro otišla u Konzum po plastični CD player sa 3 cd-a za 40 kn za Elenu. Onak je roze boje i na cd-ovima su nacrtane princeze i Elena je poludila kad ga je vidla pa sam joj rekla da nemam trenutno novce za to, ali da budemo pisali djedu Mrazu pa joj možda donese. Danijelu sam odabrala plastični bager na baterije u Kauflandu za 50 kn. To mi je poklon za prvog Djeda Mraza.

Za drugi poklon sam mislila kupiti nešto od odjeće, majicu , čarapice, uglavnom korisne stvari i nije mi žao potrošiti više novaca za to. Ispod boreka sam mislila uzeti neke kreativne sitnice, bojanke, puzzle, slikovnice.
Stalno imam osjećaj da je to previše poklona odjednom i da se Božić ne bi smio svesti samo na poklone. Lani smo na poklone za Božić za klince potrošili 1500 kn. Kad se tom iznosu još dodaju pokloni za djecu prijatelja i kumova iznos je puno veći. To je stvarno puno i zato ove godine obavezno smanjujemo taj iznos.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> andrej je mali lego zoo dobio za rođendan, mi bi obične kockice. toga, nadam se, ima u TL-u?
> 
> 
> Nema. Izbor im je koma. Bilo je nešto u Mulleru, ali i tamo je već dosta probrano.
> I ja sam tražila obične lego-kockice, pa sam odustala do daljnjeg.
> 
> Hm, slika... baš si nešto mislim... ali ne za Andreja, nego za sebe ili možda sveki (ona se pali na slike)?


cure, u potrazi za Lego dvorcem, naletjela sam na ovo, pa možete probati

http://shop.t-com.hr/shop.ashx?htscT...z.php&sifra=27

----------


## ms. ivy

http://shop.t-com.hr/shop.ashx?htscT...z.php&sifra=29

250 kockica 560 kn?!   :Sad:  

prvo mi je palo na pamet pitati tanju da podijelimo, ali kaj ti je 120 kockica...

----------


## MalaSirena

> MalaSirena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mališa nešto u zadnje vrijeme cvrči da hoće klavir (sintač kakav ima njegova frendica), ali tu je problem što će nam uši probiti pa još premišljamo  
> 
> 
> Možda vam i neće uši probiti    Ne znam, meni osobno se glazbeni instrument čini odličnim poklonom, pod uvjetom da nije neka kineska jeftinoća na baterije s elektronskim zvukom.
> Andrej doma lupa po ksilofonu i malom bubnju i po pravom klaviru i nikad me to ne smeta, dapače, uživam. Ali me smeta kad iz najdubljeg zakutka ormara izvuče nekog groznog psa na baterije koji svira neku iritantnu melodiju koja traje cca 10 min (naravno, tog cucka nije dobio od nas nego od svekine frendice   )


Imamo doma dva ksilofona (jedan koji je s jedne strane ksilofon, a s druge kao klavir pa se može lupati po tipkama i s batićima po onim metalnim pločicama) i kad on krene 'svirati', doslovno pucaju bubnjići. Da ne spominjem kako se (ne namjerno, nego spontano) obično sjeti svirati iz sveg glasa kad MM dođe iz dežurstva pa legne malo odspavati   :Rolling Eyes:  . A počeo je i pjevati uz svirku   :Grin:  

(a kojekakva čuda na baterije, sva s istih pet pjesama su svirala do prvog crknuća baterija   :Grin:  )

----------


## NanoiBeba

> http://shop.t-com.hr/shop.ashx?htscTarget=http://www.poklon.hr/prikaz.php&sifra=29
> 
> 250 kockica 560 kn?!   
> 
> prvo mi je palo na pamet pitati tanju da podijelimo, ali kaj ti je 120 kockica...


Ma znam, meni su cijene Lego kocaka u Zgb-u prestašne. Ali mi, ovaj put nemremo do Graza. Čak smo odustali i od Slovenije. (dvorac u Muelleru košta skoro 1500 kn, a u toysu 109 EU, to sam već negdje pisala)

----------


## lara01

Apri, slika je prekrasna.
Ajde plizzz reci čija je, jer smo mi zamislili da našem dečku koji je premali za poklone kupimo nešto trajno. A ova slika je baš  to što tražimo.

----------


## seni

> BusyBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				kako cu mu reci da djed bozicnjak ne postoji?
> ...


jucer sam bila sa inom na satu klavira. i negdje pri kraju krene profesorica (jedna  ruskinja u najboljim godinama) inu pitati da li je vec napisala pismo christkindl-u i sto si zeli?
ina je pogleda zbunjeno i kaze da poklone poklanjaju mama i tata i bake i ostali. pa ona ne pise nikakava pisma. i da su svi dm-ovi preobuceni ljudi...
ova pokusava ponovo i pita inu da li je bila dobra i prica kako je njen sin napisao pismo christkindlu i da sad ceka i nije sasvim siguran da li je bio dovoljno dobar. i samo dobra djeca dobivaju poklone. 
ina je pogleda ozbiljno i kaze joj da je to nesto kao ucijena i da njeni mama i tata to tako ne rade.
ja sjedim u kutu, slusam i  ne znam da li da se smijem ili da mi bude neugodno.   :Embarassed: 

sirota profesorica pokusava jos spasiti sto se spasiti da i prica kako ona vjeruje u christkindla i kako on uvijek nesto donese njenom sinu, usulja se u noci i ostavi poklon....
ina: pa sto ti ne zakljucavas vrata u noci? kako on moze uci?
i tako one jedna drugoj sa pitanjima i odgovorima i nakraju joj ina kaze:
ali njega ti nema. on ti je odavno umro. :shock: 

profesorica se rezignirano vratila sviranju i usput nesto promrmljala o modernim mamama.  :Laughing:  

ja sam moram priznati bila zbunjena, jer zapravo nismo nikad s inom o tome posebno pricali i uopce ne znam od kud si je ona to sve tako poslozila.  :?

inace si je zazelila cijelu kolekciju playmobila, (dakle slijedece 2 godine imamo sto izabrati za razne prigode   :Laughing:  )  napisala poredak od najvaznijeg prema manje vaznom od dvorca, preko bolnice na dalje, jer hoce sagraditi veliki pravi grad. 
posudila od frendice playmobil katalog i vrlo koncentrirano proucavala 
  :shock: 
stvarno sam bila osupnuta kako mi je objasnjavala sto joj sve treba za "grad", sto sve koji dio moze, kako je kombinirala (npr. od vikinga hoce samo onaj dio koji izgleda kao mala utvrda. to bi trebao biti zatvor.. :? 
pokusavala mi objasniti da joj je i nova zeljeznica isto "nuzna"   :Grin:  , jer ova stara od lega nema ove i one tehnicke performanse. :shock:

----------


## Mony

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kakvo je vase misljenje o onim autima/motorima na akumulator???
> Ja nisam uopce odusevljena, a MM ne mogu ni opisati koliko (kao i svim tehnickim postignucima) i sve se bojim da ta ideja ne dodje na listu  
> 
> 
> reci TM-u da autića na akumulator nema u njegovoj veličini



 :Laughing:

----------


## yaya

> Daj pliz adresu od djeda mraza da mu i mi pišemo, i moji su već počeli sumnjati.


I mi bi mail DM-a. :D

----------


## Linda

> za sad je L. izrazila zelju za kupusickom 
> R. jos ne izrazava takve zelje  
> al cemo ih kupiti i jednoj i drugoj


Isto tako!!!!
Megi jako želi tu lutkicu, pa bi mi bilo žao da je Lindica, samo zato što još ne zna izraziti želju, ne dobije.

Prošle godine smo pisale pismo Sv. Nikoli i Djedu Mrazu, a ove godine nam to tek predstoji. Inače, već tjednima, kad vidi neku igračku na reklami ili u dućanu, koja joj se sviđa, Megi već zna koja je procedura- zapamti, pa ćemo napisati na popis. Dogovor je da će Djed Mraz i Sv. Nikola odabrati samo jednu igračku s popisa, jer mora ostati igračaka i za drugu djecu. Za sad su kupusići vodeći na listi, pa mislim da nemam puno dvojbi. 
Da se sjetim još nekih koje ćemo staviti na popis: lutkica Trollz, hranilica za bebu, odjeća s Jagodicom Bobicom, maca Kitty...

----------


## Zorana

Moja djeca ce takodjer dobiti nesto iz playmobil kolekcije. 
A kod nas je situacija slicna kao kod Seni. Dakle, poklone donose mama i tata, nema prica o djedovima bozicnjacima, mrazovima itd. Ustvari, ima ih. Ali, Zorka zna da su to preobuceni ljudi. I, za divno cudo, to ne umanjuje njezino odusevljenje. 
Prosle godine se susjed preobukao u Djeda Mraza i donio vrecicu sa slatkisima. Djeca su bila, blago receno, odusevljena. Iako su od pocetka znala tko je to ustvari.

----------


## Linda

Gledala sam malo stranice s igračkama i naletjela na nešto što me baš neugodno iznenadilo- ogromna razlika u cijeni za istu igračku. 
Radi se o ball popperu.
Moje curke ga imaju i stvarno je odlična igračka, pogotovo za manju dječicu.
Ako ste namjeravali kupiti ball popper, moj savjet je TL.

Uvjerite se sami:
http://www.turbolimac.com/Turbolimac...log=TurboLimac

http://shop.t-com.hr/shop.ashx?htscT...z.php&sifra=38

----------


## yaya

> Moja djeca ce takodjer dobiti nesto iz playmobil kolekcije. 
> A kod nas je situacija slicna kao kod Seni. Dakle, poklone donose mama i tata, nema prica o djedovima bozicnjacima, mrazovima itd. Ustvari, ima ih. Ali, Zorka zna da su to preobuceni ljudi. I, za divno cudo, to ne umanjuje njezino odusevljenje. 
> Prosle godine se susjed preobukao u Djeda Mraza i donio vrecicu sa slatkisima. Djeca su bila, blago receno, odusevljena. Iako su od pocetka znala tko je to ustvari.


Ne znam, ja nekako volim da djeca vjeruju u bajke. Dok god može neka vjeruje u Djeda Mraza, Zubić i ostale vile. Kad bude spremna objasnit ću joj što je to zapravo.

----------


## Zorana

Ma, i kod nas vec od rane jeseni krene euforija sa Djedom Mrazom, snijegom, zimskim praznicima, pocinjemo izrade cestitki i kojecega za ukrasavanje. Citaju se price i bajke o raznim povijesnim licnostima tipa Djed Mraz  :Grin:  . Znaci, svi ti likovi su jako prisutni u nasoj svakodnevici, ali ne u smislu da se vjeruje u njih, da im se pisu pisma itd.

----------


## ms. ivy

zar nismo jednom raspravljali da li poticati dijete da vjeruje u DM ili ne? gdje li je to bilo..?  :/

----------


## yaya

> Ma, i kod nas vec od rane jeseni krene euforija sa Djedom Mrazom, snijegom, zimskim praznicima, pocinjemo izrade cestitki i kojecega za ukrasavanje. Citaju se price i bajke o raznim povijesnim licnostima tipa Djed Mraz  . Znaci, svi ti likovi su jako prisutni u nasoj svakodnevici, ali ne u smislu da se vjeruje u njih, da im se pisu pisma itd.


Ahaaa   :Love:  
Zato mi vjerujemo  :Grin:  i sve se nadam možda i meni nešto donese   :Grin:  doduše ne pišem pisma ali piše Sonja. Kad je imala godinu dana je meni diktirala pismo i ide otprilike ovako.
Dragi Djede donesi mi kikiće, i bebu i kikiće i slatkiše i još puuuuuno kikića. To i sva ostala pisma čuvam za uspomenu i pokloniti ću joj za 18. rođendan.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> http://shop.t-com.hr/shop.ashx?htscTarget=http://www.poklon.hr/prikaz.php&sifra=29
> 
> 250 kockica 560 kn?!   
> 
> prvo mi je palo na pamet pitati tanju da podijelimo, ali kaj ti je 120 kockica...


Bila sam u Muelleru - imaju nekih kutija sa kockicama (ne znam kojih sve tipova) - milsim da neke koštaju 100 i nešto kna a neke oko 200.

fakat je dućan dosta ispražnjen - vjerujem da će još dobivati igračke.

----------


## ms. ivy

ma sigurno hoće!

----------


## Adrijana

Apricot, jel to Smiljana Čoh?

----------


## retha

Toliko price o tim Lego kockicama da ste sad i mene navukle na to!   :Aparatic:  
Mi imamo doma samo Lego kockice,al bez tih Zoo zivotinjica.. Sad mi je to napeto,taj Lego-zoo,nadam se da tu ne kosta tak puno ko u Cro.

----------


## dalmatinka

za sve vas koje zanima lego , u Metrou imaju akciju
Lego duplo 250 kom - 307 kn
Lego obični 2500 kom - 307 kn
a i društvene igre su na akciji 
riječ na riječ - 130 kn  ( u tl je200)
krokodil  zubar - 130 kn ( u tl je 150)

----------


## apricot

Slika je kukicina: savršen poklon za mali novac!
Sad mogu reći da i ja u kući imam original.
Nije ulje na platnu... ali ja ionako više volim slatko nego masno.

Kukice,   :Heart:  

za našu kupaonicu
http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3...nshot25wu0.png

za orkinu kupaonicu
http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/4...nshot23id6.png

za blagovaonicu
http://img329.imageshack.us/img329/6...nshot21xa5.png

----------


## zrinka

nasla sam nesto- izgleda super
i cijela stranica  :D 

http://www.ekoigracke.com/katalog/dvorac.html

----------


## mara

Irma već 3 tjedna govori da će joj DM pokloniti haljinu od Belle ( ljepotica i Zvijer)

Mirta bu već nešto dobila....

----------


## sladjanaf

> Slika je kukicina: savršen poklon za mali novac!
> Sad mogu reći da i ja u kući imam original.
> Nije ulje na platnu... ali ja ionako više volim slatko nego masno.



mogu ja ovako "s neba pa u rebra": koliko novca i gdje se može kupiti? ima li web site?
ili da pitam kukicu?

----------


## apricot

javi se kukici, s obzirom da cijene ovise o veličini, pa da ja ne lupam...

----------


## white_musk

> BusyBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				kako cu mu reci da djed bozicnjak ne postoji?
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

sami legendo  :Love:  (pa ja, isti mati)

----------


## snorki

> Slika je kukicina: savršen poklon za mali novac!
> Sad mogu reći da i ja u kući imam original.
> Nije ulje na platnu... ali ja ionako više volim slatko nego masno.
> 
> Kukice,   
> 
> za našu kupaonicu
> http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/3...nshot25wu0.png
> 
> ...


znaci, ti si hamziga hap trecu sliku  :Grin:  meni je famozna  :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

Jako su slatke, pogotovo trio u blagovaonici.

----------


## čokolada

:Laughing:   Apri, vidim Kukica je malo pojednostavnila luster...

----------


## čokolada

Da li je netko uspoređivao cijene legića (duplo), u ZG i vani? 
Ja sam bila negdje pred ljeto kupila u Mulleru kantu kockica duplo (163 kom.) za 200kn, ali to je bila izgleda neka akcija povodom 50 godina Lega.

----------


## kukica

evo i mene. slika blagovaonice je samo skica.

----------


## čokolada

ahaaaa, znači luster tek čeka bojanje   :Wink:

----------


## drndalica

Ja tražim neku fora sliku za novouređenu dječju sobu - sliku za dečke. Ima li kakav link, nešto što bi se dalo naći on-line?

----------


## čokolada

> http://shop.t-com.hr/shop.ashx?htscTarget=http://www.poklon.hr/prikaz.php&sifra=29
> 
> 250 kockica 560 kn?!   
> 
> prvo mi je palo na pamet pitati tanju da podijelimo, ali kaj ti je 120 kockica...


Ivy, evo baš listam Metroov katalog, do 6.12. imaju Lego duplo (kanticu 250 kockica) za 317kn

----------


## retha

Zna li netko taj Lego-Zoo,jel to 1-3 ili 2-4? Danas sam trazila i nije bilo,meni trebaju one najvece Legice za najmlade. Pa ak Zoo nije u toj kategoriji da ne bauljam bezveze po tim policama.. E ala sam zapela za taj zoloski   :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

Koliko ja znam ZOO veći i manji je iz kolekcije Duplo.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

To je za 2-5 godine.
Inače gledala sam offcial lego web site, za Njemačku je cijena tog velikog zoo 96 jura, više neg u slo, a za SAD 69 dolara.
Ne znam zašto je takva razlika.

----------


## retha

> Koliko ja znam ZOO veći i manji je iz kolekcije Duplo.


A Duplo je od kolko do kolko? Bacila sam kutiju nasih Lego i sad pojma nemam..

----------


## retha

aleksandara,u isti cas pisale!
Znaci 2-5,a steta..to onda ne pase s nasim Lego..  :Sad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Paše ti, svi se lego mogu kombinirati.

----------


## maria71

onu debelu pčelu iz fifi i neku didaktičku igračku,najvjerojatnije abakus  tj one kuglice da napokon počne brojati  i iznad10

----------


## Lutonjica

ja za sad skupljam ideje, tako da neće dobiti sve ovo (ili možda hoće, ako proslijedimo bakama i dedama i ostalima koji joj kupuju poklone):

društv. igra Krokodil zubar
društv. igra Tombola (prekrasna, sa životinjama od Ravensburgera)
playdoh u raznoraznim varijantama
nove tempere i velike blokove za crtanje
nekakav set Noina arka koji je vidjela u Crtiću (nije onaj za 1500 kn, nego za 120 kn  :Grin: )  i oduševila se - pogotovo kad sam joj šturo ispričala priču, ali ću joj to kupiti samo ako nađem adekvatnu slikovnicu Noina arka (znači, samo ta priča mi treba, i da nije totalno religiozno obojena, može preporuke   :Wink:  )
slikovnica Zauvijek (povodom dolazeće nam bebe)
zbirka Čarobne svjetiljke

----------


## Lutonjica

btw, kad sam ju pitala što želi od djeda mraza, rekla je, potpuno očekivano, "još životinja"

(ima već preko 200 figurica svih mogućih i nemogućih životinja, ovih dana si je kupila llamu i jednoroga i jednostavno poludi kad joj netko kaže "joj pa ti imaš ovcu" ili "joj koji lijepi konjić"   :Grin:  dijete već misli da su većina odraslih debili koji ne raspoznaju životinje, ali tko im kriv kad pretpostavljaju da mala djeca kuže samo mačku, psa, zeku i koku )

----------


## Lutonjica

:Rolling Eyes:  
i još se jednom ubacujem sa zgodnom info:

budući da zara nema priliku doživjeti djeda mraza u organizaciji radnih organizacija   :Grin:  , mi smo si kupili karte za predstavu s djedom mrazom u maloj sceni (prije predstave doneseš poklon, a poslije predstave dođe djed mraz i proziva klince i dijeli im te poklone).

----------


## Mima

Mi imamo Djeda Mraza u radnoj organizaciji MM-a, ali zato moramo kupiti DVA poklona - jedan za tu predstavu, a jedan za doma (i još jedan za Svetog Nikolu). Dobit ćemo doduše bon u Turbo limaču, ali tamo za sada ništa nisam vidjela - pa ako netko ima kakvu ideju za poklon u TL nek mi kaže. Nadam se da će ove godine biti neka predstava više u duhu blagdana. 

Lea je inače prvi puta izrazila želju za nekom igračkom - rekla je da ima sve Teletubbiese ali da nema Nunua, i da joj to kupimo.

----------


## ms. ivy

> ms. ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://shop.t-com.hr/shop.ashx?htscTarget=http://www.poklon.hr/prikaz.php&sifra=29
> 
> 250 kockica 560 kn?!   
> 
> prvo mi je palo na pamet pitati tanju da podijelimo, ali kaj ti je 120 kockica...
> 
> ...


hvala   :Kiss:  

veli mi tanja da ima nešto i u TL u gajevoj.

----------


## litala

moja firma je do sada redovito svake godine kupovala klincima zaposlenih poklone. u pocetku (kad sam ja pocela radit) bili su pokloni bas super, kvalitetni, edukativni. ida je za prvi bozic (s dvaipol mjeseca) dobila fisherpriceovu didakticku kucicu za tri slike koje se vrte pritiskanjem na dimnjak... igracka je jos ziva i pred mjesec dana sam je proslijedila na odjel pedijatrije u nasoj bolnici...

nakon tog puta, igracke su sve megalomanskije, i sve nekvalitetnije   :Sad:  pokloni su oooogroooomni, vrecice sve redovno triput vece od djece koja ih dobiju, pune losih igracaka, nekvalitetne plastike, ma totalno sam razocarana... pokusala sam nesto promijeniti jos prije 4-5 godina, ali ovi iz racunovodstva su nepokolebljivi... onda davno su jos poklone kupovali, a ovo sad su kompenzacije s nekim znj firmama i pokloni su takvi kakvi jesu... izvana gladac iznutra jadac   :Sad:  

elem, poklon ogroman dobiju, usput firma zakupi i djecju bozicnu predstavu u kazalistu, pogledamo predstavu, nakon nje dodje djed mraz i pozdravi djecu i podijeli im poklone...

ja nakon takve performanse nemam potrebu kupovati ogromne poklone ni potencirati tu megalomaniju i konzumizam. dobit ce svatko nesto, ali samo po jednu stvar.

za lea sam se odlucila za tomyjev thomas vlakic, noa ce vjerojatno dobiti neku drustvenu igru (svidja mi se ona neka kad se penju na vrh, ne znam kako se zove...), a ida mi je, koliko god jednostavna za nesto odabrat, toliko i komplicirana... jos je u trollz, barbie i slicnim glupostima, a hoce biti velika pa nikako da nadjemo neki kompromis... mislim, kupim joj onda neku majicu ili sl. s motivom, ali to opet nije - zabava...

smislit cu nesto...

----------


## tanja_b

Da, kod nas na poslu organiziraju predstavu za sv. Nikolu u Žar-ptici, i tamo također dijele poklone djeci poslije predstave, ali slatkiše   :Mad:   i to one najgore tursko-slovačke žlj kvalitete (bolje da daju novce za poštenu Kraš čokoladu, a ne za to smeće). Prošle godine je vrećica završila u gepeku i nije ju ni vidio, a ove godine... ne znam što ćemo, sad je ipak svjesniji da se TO jede, pa ćemo morati nešto smisliti.

Inače, jutros sam pitala Andreja onako fore radi, što bi htio od Djeda Mraza, odgovorio je "motativu" (lokomotivu). "Ali imaš već lokomotivu. Htio bi još jednu?" "-Daaaa."

----------


## Roko_mama

Da se malo pohvail, mi smo si na poslu ove godine organizirali sami predstavu i podjelu poklona djeci.
Plaćamo si sami (ispadne 120 kuna po djetetu):
Program im je slijedeći:
Na dolasku ih čeka Ninja kornjača i Fifi iz cvjetnog društva i dijele im slatkiše i malo popričaju s klincima, te najave 
lutkarsku predstavu Božićne tematike, 
te nakon predstave  Ninja kornjača i Fifi pomažu Djedu Božićnjaku podijelit poklone i na kraju ih čeka mali domjenak u predvorju. 

Dobit će pakete Land of magica (uzeli smo najjeftinije - po 100,00 kuna)
ali je sadržaj fakat super. 

Doma će dobiti  nekakvo gradilište s kamionom (vidla u katalogu TL, tj. vidio on i naručio), a od mojih je naručio set  lagane konstrukcije - plutena ploča, čavlići i razni geometrijski oblici pa može slagat razne likove, tak da zabija čavliće i slaže - to imaju u igraonici i oduševljen je time (vidjela isto u TL katalogu)

----------


## emily

> budući da zara nema priliku doživjeti djeda mraza u organizaciji radnih organizacija   , mi smo si kupili karte za predstavu s djedom mrazom u maloj sceni (prije predstave doneseš poklon, a poslije predstave dođe djed mraz i proziva klince i dijeli im te poklone).


i ja sam zainteresirana, kad su predstave?




> slikovnica Zauvijek (povodom dolazeće nam bebe)


super izbor  :Heart:

----------

Gdje kupiti komplet vlakovi+vagoni+tračnice a da ne bude plastično, kinesko i nekvalitetno? MOžda postoji negdje u Zg za kupiti modele Mehanotehnike?

To sam si oduvijek željela za blagdane, a isto žele i malene  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

*emily*, svake subote u prosincu u 17 i u 19, ali je velika većina već popunjena.
mi idemo na onu 23.12.

http://www.mala-scena.hr/hrv/rezervacija.asp

pogledaj na dječje predstave.

----------


## Lutonjica

a u Zauvijek sam se zaljubila dok je zara još bila beba i jedva čekala trenutak kad ću opet biti trudna, pa da joj to kupim   :Heart:

----------


## emily

> a u Zauvijek sam se zaljubila dok je zara još bila beba i jedva čekala trenutak kad ću opet biti trudna, pa da joj to kupim


ja se, svaki put kad ju citam Nini, na zadnju recenicu najezim 
"Mama voli svoju djecu zauvijek"  :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

OT, ja se pak ježim (na vrrrrrrrrrlo loš način) kad pročitam naslov ovog jednog zadnjeg kitty dvd-a na kiocima "Mama me ipak voli!"
brrrrrr

pogledala sam sad na malu scenu, izgleda da ima mjesta još samo ove subote u 19  :/

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Gdje kupiti komplet vlakovi+vagoni+tračnice a da ne bude plastično, kinesko i nekvalitetno? MOžda postoji negdje u Zg za kupiti modele Mehanotehnike?
> 
> To sam si oduvijek željela za blagdane, a isto žele i malene


Ima ih u dosta dućana ali su svi za djecu stariju od 8 godina, odnosno ja nisam uspjela pronaći ništa drugo (pogledaj TL, pa namu , ma mislim da svi drže, sada je mislim samo MEHANO).

Moj vlakoljubac je najviše volio drveni vlak iz IKEE (sličan kao brio, samo je brio očajno skup), pa Thomas kojeg više nema kod nas kuputi (kupili u SLO), a i neki bezvezni kupljen u Konzumu za 50 ili 100 kn.

----------


## ivarica

> Gdje kupiti komplet vlakovi+vagoni+tračnice a da ne bude plastično, kinesko i nekvalitetno? MOžda postoji negdje u Zg za kupiti modele Mehanotehnike?
> 
> To sam si oduvijek željela za blagdane, a isto žele i malene


mozda tommy vlak?
nazalost, tl ih vise ne prodaje (osim onaj osnovni set za bebe) ali do pred par godina mogao si svasta sloziti od onog sto su imali u ponudi.

----------


## retha

Ako jos nekoga zanimaju predstave s Djeda Mrazom skicnite na ovo stranicu
www.tirena.hr 
Trebalo bi biti o Novogodisnjim predstavama...

----------


## jassi

super fora ,malo mi je skupo,ali bas cu predloziti kod mojih na poslu,samo imamo tri klinca....ne znam ko bi dosao za tako malo djece :/

----------


## retha

> super fora ,malo mi je skupo,ali bas cu predloziti kod mojih na poslu,samo imamo tri klinca....ne znam ko bi dosao za tako malo djece :/


Pa narucis samo Djedicu i 1 il 2 patuljka da mu pomogne u animaciji!   :Smile:

----------


## jassi

dobra idea...moram pitati ostatak ekipe,hvala svejedno  :Love:

----------


## oka

Pozdrav svima, lijepo je pitati dijete što hoće, a što kupiti šestomjesečnoj bebici? Ako netko ima kakve ideje.... :? 
I samo da pitam, inače obožavam knjige i slikovnice, kakva je to slikovnica Zauvijek?

----------


## jabaresi

> Daj pliz adresu od djeda mraza da mu i mi pišemo, i moji su već počeli sumnjati.
> Oni si svake godine u katalogu od turbo limača zaokruže što bi željeli pa ja to podjelim familiji. Ono što si najviše žele kupujemo tata i ja. 
> (da nebi od nekog drugog dobili bolji poklon nego od nas)


Moja je napunila 3 godine,ovo je prvi put da sama bira(katalog od turbo limača) do sada  nije tražila već je bila zadovoljna našim izborom.Sada je veća pa i sama bira, a i TV reklame imaju veliki utjecaj.Poklone sam već kupila i čekaju.Sv.Nikola će donjeti furbija i brdo slatkiša. A djed Božičnjak  my litle pony, bebu amor.

----------


## seni

> Gdje kupiti komplet vlakovi+vagoni+tračnice a da ne bude plastično, kinesko i nekvalitetno? MOžda postoji negdje u Zg za kupiti modele Mehanotehnike?
> 
> To sam si oduvijek željela za blagdane, a isto žele i malene


ako vas put nanese preko granice, pogledajte drvene igracke firme "eichhorn". imaju zgodan vlakic cijena je mislim trecina od brio-a (koji je prekrasan, ali zaista jako skup)
imaju veliki izbor drvenih igracaka, mozda nisu tako prekrasno dizajnirani kao "haba" ili "sevi" (oni imaju preprekrasne stvari, zao mi je sto ih nije bilo kad je ina bila mala, ali su dosta skupi), medutim vrlo su ok i cijene su pristupacne.

----------


## zrinka

da, dosao je i taj dan
mislav je saznao da djed bozicnjak ne postoji, niti mali isus donosi poklone, nego kupujemo mi roditelji...

rekao je ok, ne postoji, to vi ko fol kazete da je djed bozicnjak, ali zasto svoj djeci ne kazemo istinu?   :Laughing:  

meni je sad, pravo malo zao...ali izgledalo mi je glupo ne govoriti mu istinu, a nikad mu ne lazemo.....

i eto   :Sad:

----------


## emily

moji su jucer pisali pisma
pogodite koje su zelje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Pozdrav svima, lijepo je pitati dijete što hoće, a što kupiti šestomjesečnoj bebici? Ako netko ima kakve ideje.... :? 
> I samo da pitam, inače obožavam knjige i slikovnice, kakva je to slikovnica Zauvijek?


Zauvijek je slikovnica o malom polarnom medi čija je mama trudna, a on je tužan jer misli da se mama posvećuje samo toj novoj bebi, ali, naravno, na kraju shvati da "Mama voli svoju djecu zauvijek"   :Love:  
eto, i meni sad došle suze :cmolj:
prekrasna je za bilo koju priliku, ali ja sam eto namjerno čekala da sama budem trudna kad ju prvi put pročitam zari.

a za 6mjes. bebu... mislim da je zara za svoj prvi božić dobila neke šarene mekane kocke od HABE (nisu je previše zanimale ni tad ni sad, bačen novac, ali znam klince kojima je to super), a za prvog sv. nikolu ginjolu florijana (i još uvijek se obožavamo igrati s njim)

----------


## tanja_b

> Zauvijek je slikovnica o malom polarnom medi čija je mama trudna, a on je tužan jer misli da se mama posvećuje samo toj novoj bebi, ali, naravno, na kraju shvati da "Mama voli svoju djecu zauvijek"


Joj, sad kad pišeš, nešto mi poznato zvuči, mislim da sam vidjela tu slikovnicu na Interliberu. Stvarno je prekrasna.

----------


## Lutonjica

Zauvijek

----------


## Elly

> pokloni su oooogroooomni, vrecice sve redovno triput vece od djece koja ih dobiju, pune losih igracaka, nekvalitetne plastike, ma totalno sam razocarana...


Primijetila sam isto kod poklona koje organizira Grad, na predstavi za Djeda Mraza, prosle godine (do 3. godine dijete ne dobija poklon ako ne ide u vrtic, osim ako mu ti ne doturis tvoju vrecicu, nakon 3. godine dobije svako dijete). 

Vrece su OOOOOOOOOOGROMNE , one velike, zute, i koliko sam uspjela vidjeti prosle godine, pune losih, nekvalitetnih i needukativnih igracaka. 

Vjerovatno isto neka kompenzacija na relaciji Grad - razne tvrtke.  :/ 

Nama je plan poklona zasad ovakav:
- sv. Nikola: slikovnica Jezeva kucica + mandarina + cokolada u cizmu
- sv. Lucija: knjizica o raspoznavanju slova i brojeva + neki sitni slatkis + opet neko voce
- Bozic: role & sva popratna oprema  (ako nadjem; trazila sam jucer cijelo jutro, kazu da ih nema zato sto nije ljeto). 
- Nova Godina: ?
- Befana: ? 

Ako ne nadjem role, trazim nesto drugo, jos ne znam sto. 

U pismu Djedu Mrazu je zatrazila dvorac za Barbie, bebu od Barbie, i sad je nedavno vidjela ove Bratz babies sa kosom....  :/ 
To nije nesto sto bih joj ja voljela kupiti, ne smatram bas nekom igrackom koja je edukativna, niti narocito prilagodjena trogodisnjakinji, no vjerojatno ce s tim uletjeti netko drugi od rodbine i prijatelja.

----------


## Elly

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zauvijek je slikovnica o malom polarnom medi čija je mama trudna, a on je tužan jer misli da se mama posvećuje samo toj novoj bebi, ali, naravno, na kraju shvati da "Mama voli svoju djecu zauvijek"  
> 
> 
> Joj, sad kad pišeš, nešto mi poznato zvuči, mislim da sam vidjela tu slikovnicu na Interliberu. Stvarno je prekrasna.


  :Heart:  Ovo si biljezim u moju pred-trudnicki popis.   :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

Mi smo se dogovorili ovako:

Sv. Nikola - mama i tata: Iana trenirka+pastele Crayola+knjiga o Pcelici Maji (ako stigne, narucila sam internetom). Teta: pegla i daska iz TL, neka pcelica, slicna Maji, na daljinski

U medjuvremenu firma od MM daje bon za TL, pa ce uletiti jos nesto, nemam pojma sta...

Bozic: nema pojma, napisem kada definiramo...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Što ti je Befana?

----------


## kukica

> Što ti je Befana?


malim talijanima na sveta tri kralja befana nosi poklone jer je zakasnila donijeti poklon novorođenom kralju. zato sada dijeli svoj djeci

----------


## pepi

Ako netko nema ideje, ja sam u Ipercoopu kupila za rođendan Barbie kolica sa doktorskim setom, a sad za sv. Nikolu frizeraj isto od Barbi.
Mislim da još ima kao pokretna slastičarnica.(To nisu stvari za lutku Barbie, nego baš za djecu, ak me kužite :/ ) 

Sve je 50% na sniženju, kolica su oko 130,00 kn, a ovaj frizeraj ( nisam još otvorila, ali na slici je stolić sa ogledalom, stolčić, mislim da je i hauba, sa ostalim priborom) oko 250,kn.

Plastika je kvalitetna, nije onak jeftina i lako se složi.

----------


## Lutonjica

znate kaj, ja sam, kad vas čitam,  taaaaaaaaako sretna što se moje dijete uopće ne pali na te princeze, barbike, bratze, jagodice bobice i ostale, jer mi se te igračke i sve što s njima dolazi čine skroz na skroz bezveze.

mislim, nikog ne kritiziram, nemojte me krivo shvatiti, pliz   :Love:  
meni je jasno da ćete to kupiti ako si dijete želi, božemoj, i ja bih zari kupila da joj se to sviđa, naravno.

ali sam sretna da joj se (bar za sada) ne sviđa i da se (opet bar za sada) pali na nekakve "pametne" poklone  :D

----------


## sis

Naš je A. još mali i zaštićen je od reklama i utjecaja. U nas je običaj za sv. Nikolu dobiti čokoladu ("Sveti Niko bijele brade, donesi nam čokolade"), ali kako još čokoladu ne papamo, dobit će slikovnicu. Što će donijeti mali Isus, još se nismo dogovorili, ali će to svakako biti nešto poučno i zanimljivo (i ne pretjerano). Dogovorit ćemo se i s nonama i nonima da ne pretjeruju (dosad je palilo pa će vjerujem i ovaj put). A što slijedi idućih godina... ne znam, ali me užasava ova opća pomama. 

Djeci je uskraćena romantika oko svega toga i nemoguće je vratiti. O kako smo čekali zvuk zvona koje je označavalo da je mali Isus i Djed Mraz u kući. I nikad ih nismo uspjeli uhvatiti...

----------


## la11

evo baš gledam novi katalog od TL i svidjela mi se nekakva šator igraonica,mislim da ćemo joj to kupiti za Božić.a za Sv.Nikolu će dobiti kahlicu na patku isto iz TL   :D

----------

> znate kaj, ja sam, kad vas čitam,  taaaaaaaaako sretna što se moje dijete uopće ne pali na te princeze, barbike, bratze, jagodice bobice i ostale, jer mi se te igračke i sve što s njima dolazi čine skroz na skroz bezveze.


potpisujem. osobito bratz. gledala sam jučer taj crtić i grozim se na poruke koje šalje. 
meni je grozno teško odabirati igračke jer mi se 90% njih čini toliko jednodimenzinalno da se dijete dulje od pola sata nema što igrati s njima..a osobito igračke namijenjene djevojčicama..

----------


## tanja_b

> meni je grozno teško odabirati igračke jer mi se 90% njih čini toliko jednodimenzinalno da se dijete dulje od pola sata nema što igrati s njima..a osobito igračke namijenjene djevojčicama..


Ovo se i meni čini, a i frendovi koji imaju curice konstatirali su "da su za dečke bolje igračke".
Istina, nađe se tu i tamo nešto dobro i kvalitetno, ali većina ponude u dućanima je srednja žalost  :/

----------


## Lutonjica

pa onda im kupite igračke za dečke  :D

----------


## tanja_b

Pa ja i imam dečka   :Laughing:   i uživam tražiti mu igračke, jer sam se i sama kao dijete igrala takvim stvarima (lutke kod mene nisu prolazile).
Kad biram poklone za djevojčice, tražim nešto neutralno - puzzle, slagalice, drvene igračke - uglavnom ono čega nema u TL-u.

----------


## ms. ivy

pa nije ni za dečke puno bolji izbor: autići su još mila majka kad vidiš sve one ninje, transformere i štajaznamkakva čuda. oružje da ne spominjem.

"pametne" igračke nisu spolno određene, razne puzzle, slagalice, kocke, bojice i plastelin... npr. andrej se voli igrati placa, ima vagu, povrće koje može rezati i novčanik s "novcima" pa glumata. figurice životinja isto tako nisu ni "za dečke" ni "za cure".

----------


## Deaedi

> evo baš gledam novi katalog od TL i svidjela mi se nekakva šator igraonica,mislim da ćemo joj to kupiti za Božić.a za Sv.Nikolu će dobiti kahlicu na patku isto iz TL   :D


Da li je to ono od Tomy-ja? To je H dobila za Uskrs i nikako joj se nije svidjelo - problem - u tome se ne moze ustati, a ona je stalno pokusavala stati, pa bi odvalila krivic. Na kraju smo ga maknuli, ali onda je sator nestabilan.

----------


## Dijana

> znate kaj, ja sam, kad vas čitam,  taaaaaaaaako sretna što se moje dijete uopće ne pali na te princeze, barbike, bratze, jagodice bobice i ostale, jer mi se te igračke i sve što s njima dolazi čine skroz na skroz bezveze.
> 
> mislim, nikog ne kritiziram, nemojte me krivo shvatiti, pliz   
> meni je jasno da ćete to kupiti ako si dijete želi, božemoj, i ja bih zari kupila da joj se to sviđa, naravno.
> 
> ali sam sretna da joj se (bar za sada) ne sviđa i da se (opet bar za sada) pali na nekakve "pametne" poklone  :D


Sad će utihnuti sve mame koje će curicama kupiti takve igračke.  :Grin:  

Moja će dobiti baby amore. (za ročkas i za Božić), no dobro, možda uleti još koja sitnica za Božić.  Zapakirana čeka veliki dan.

----------


## tanja_b

> pa nije ni za dečke puno bolji izbor: autići su još mila majka kad vidiš sve one ninje, transformere i štajaznamkakva čuda. oružje da ne spominjem.


Ovo uopće ne percipiram u dućanu - kao da ih nema. Hm, može mi biti, kad ni Andrej toga još nije svjestan.
Ali nemam ništa protiv autića. Izvrsni su za razvoj koordinacije. 

A ovo za "pametne igračke" stoji.

----------


## ms. ivy

ja ih sa promatram sa strepnjom i čekam dan kad će doći iz vrtića s idejom da hoće nekog -mana.  :/

----------


## Deaedi

> ...ali sam sretna da joj se (bar za sada) ne sviđa i da se (opet bar za sada) pali na nekakve "pametne" poklone  :D


Daj mi molim te prijedlog "pametong2 poklona za 21 mj curu. Moja H uopce ne ferma lutkice, plisance i sl. Imamo:  hrpu legica, hrpu megablocksa (i tematskih i obicnih), plastelin, flomastere, boje za saranje rukama...
Sta jos ima za kreativce?

----------


## Janoccka

> http://shop.t-com.hr/shop.ashx?htscTarget=http://www.poklon.hr/prikaz.php&sifra=28


Ima netko ovaj paket? Jel se unutra dobije i ona ploča za slaganje?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> znate kaj, ja sam, kad vas čitam,  taaaaaaaaako sretna što se moje dijete uopće ne pali na te princeze, barbike, bratze, jagodice bobice i ostale, jer mi se te igračke i sve što s njima dolazi čine skroz na skroz bezveze.
> 
> mislim, nikog ne kritiziram, nemojte me krivo shvatiti, pliz   
> meni je jasno da ćete to kupiti ako si dijete želi, božemoj, i ja bih zari kupila da joj se to sviđa, naravno.
> 
> ali sam sretna da joj se (bar za sada) ne sviđa i da se (opet bar za sada) pali na nekakve "pametne" poklone  :D
> ...


ma joj daj
pa jesam zamolila da se nitko ne naljuti...
i lijepo rekla da bih i ja zari kupila barbie haljinu ili bilo što drugo takvo da si to ona želi

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...ali sam sretna da joj se (bar za sada) ne sviđa i da se (opet bar za sada) pali na nekakve "pametne" poklone  :D
> 
> 
> Daj mi molim te prijedlog "pametong2 poklona za 21 mj curu. Moja H uopce ne ferma lutkice, plisance i sl. Imamo:  hrpu legica, hrpu megablocksa (i tematskih i obicnih), plastelin, flomastere, boje za saranje rukama...
> Sta jos ima za kreativce?


hmm
HABA ima društvene igre od 2 godine nadalje, a ima ih i Selecta.
također vjerujem da ima igara na kojima piše od 3 godine (npr. od Ravensburgera), ali koje bi možda mogla igrati (to ti najbolje znaš, u čemu je dobra, što ju zanima)
te igre od selecte i ravensburgera imaš u muelleru na trgu
habe ima u profilu i u importane galeriji
u grazu je još veći izbor
ili recimo, bez obzira što ima hrpu boja i play doha, zaru ama baš svaki put oduševi kad dobije još nešto od toga.
prezgodan poklon mi je recimo ovo (dobila od frendova za rođendan):
koferić od tvrdog kartona s winnie poohom (da sadržaj može nositi svugdje sa sobom), a u njemu 2 ogromna bloka za crtanje, tempere, vodene boje, kistovi i flomasteri.

onda ne znam što imate od playdoha, nama su najdraži kompleti ZOO (nekoliko boja, plus oči, noge, repovi i uši za nekoliko životinja) i BUBE (nekoliko boja plus oči, noge i krila za bube).
sad joj planiram kupiti Safari.
mislim, njoj play doha nikad dosta   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

> Da, kod nas na poslu organiziraju predstavu za sv. Nikolu u Žar-ptici, i tamo također dijele poklone djeci poslije predstave, ali slatkiše    i to one najgore tursko-slovačke žlj kvalitete (bolje da daju novce za poštenu Kraš čokoladu, a ne za to smeće). Prošle godine je vrećica završila u gepeku i nije ju ni vidio, a ove godine... ne znam što ćemo, sad je ipak svjesniji da se TO jede, pa ćemo morati nešto smisliti.
> 
> Inače, jutros sam pitala Andreja onako fore radi, što bi htio od Djeda Mraza, odgovorio je "motativu" (lokomotivu). "Ali imaš već lokomotivu. Htio bi još jednu?" "-Daaaa."


A kaj se ne hvališ da će u TMovoj firmi (i mojoj) biti predstava za klince sa djedom mrazom i bakom mraz i nekim mađioničarem i gdje će se dijeliti dobri pokloni za klince (Škrinjica)?   :Grin:

----------


## NanoiBeba

ja mislim da će to tek doći jer su naše curke male. Ja imam svoju Barbie (muzejski primjerak) i K. se uopće neće s njom igrati. Ali nakon priča s frendicama u vrtiću ona hoće barbie i to u rozoj haljini. I bome sam ju kupila (70 kn) i sigurna sam da se s njom neće igrati. Barem ne još.

----------


## tanja_b

> tanja_b prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da, kod nas na poslu organiziraju predstavu za sv. Nikolu u Žar-ptici, i tamo također dijele poklone djeci poslije predstave, ali slatkiše    i to one najgore tursko-slovačke žlj kvalitete (bolje da daju novce za poštenu Kraš čokoladu, a ne za to smeće). Prošle godine je vrećica završila u gepeku i nije ju ni vidio, a ove godine... ne znam što ćemo, sad je ipak svjesniji da se TO jede, pa ćemo morati nešto smisliti.
> 
> Inače, jutros sam pitala Andreja onako fore radi, što bi htio od Djeda Mraza, odgovorio je "motativu" (lokomotivu). "Ali imaš već lokomotivu. Htio bi još jednu?" "-Daaaa."
> 
> 
> A kaj se ne hvališ da će u TMovoj firmi (i mojoj) biti predstava za klince sa djedom mrazom i bakom mraz i nekim mađioničarem i gdje će se dijeliti dobri pokloni za klince (Škrinjica)?


E, baš zbog ovoga sam odlučila da ove godine nema odlaska u Žar-pticu po žlj slatkiše. Između ostalog, predstava je u subotu u 10, a u 11 je trka na Jarunu, pa smo odlučili - ovaj puta trka (nešto novo!), djeda i baku mraz vidjet će u gorespomenutoj organizaciji, a u kazalište ga vodimo ionako skoro svaki mjesec, čim se ukaže nešto zgodno.

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tanja_b prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Kiss:

----------


## la11

> la11 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo baš gledam novi katalog od TL i svidjela mi se nekakva šator igraonica,mislim da ćemo joj to kupiti za Božić.a za Sv.Nikolu će dobiti kahlicu na patku isto iz TL   :D
> 
> 
> Da li je to ono od Tomy-ja? To je H dobila za Uskrs i nikako joj se nije svidjelo - problem - u tome se ne moze ustati, a ona je stalno pokusavala stati, pa bi odvalila krivic. Na kraju smo ga maknuli, ali onda je sator nestabilan.


da taj, onda ću još razmisliti da li joj to kupiti. nisam uopće razmišljala da neće moći stati  :/

----------


## Deaedi

> onda ne znam što imate od playdoha, nama su najdraži kompleti ZOO (nekoliko boja, plus oči, noge, repovi i uši za nekoliko životinja) i BUBE (nekoliko boja plus oči, noge i krila za bube).
> sad joj planiram kupiti Safari.
> mislim, njoj play doha nikad dosta


Playdoha ni nama nikad dosta, igramo se i po 2h s tim: imamo ZOO i BUBE, onda neki komplet sa 50 modela....

Budem pogledala za taj Safari, nisam to jos vidjela...

HABA - bili smo u Profilu, ali nekako joj nije leglo nista od toga, mozda nije bio dobar dan...Hocu reci, nekad joj se nesto ne svidja, a onda se iduci put odusevi.

Vodene boje- jos nisam ja spremna za to  :Grin:  , ko ce to cistiti...

----------


## Janoccka

Alo! Lego? Hitno   :Razz:

----------


## tanja_b

Janoccka, mi nemamo taj komplet, ali mislim da se ploče za slaganje kupuju posebno - bar po onome što sam inače vidjela u Lego-ponudi.

----------


## Janoccka

> Janoccka, mi nemamo taj komplet, ali mislim da se ploče za slaganje kupuju posebno - bar po onome što sam inače vidjela u Lego-ponudi.


OK! Hvala   :Kiss:  
Jel ima tih ploča u Metrou? Netko vidio? Cijena?
Ma moram poslati nekoga da mi to kupi, pa mi je lakše da znam unaprijed.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> onda ne znam što imate od playdoha, nama su najdraži kompleti ZOO (nekoliko boja, plus oči, noge, repovi i uši za nekoliko životinja) i BUBE (nekoliko boja plus oči, noge i krila za bube).
> sad joj planiram kupiti Safari.
> mislim, njoj play doha nikad dosta  
> 
> 
> Playdoha ni nama nikad dosta, igramo se i po 2h s tim: imamo ZOO i BUBE, onda neki komplet sa 50 modela....
> ...


meni se sviđaju Safari i Dinosaur, ali u Safariju ima više boja, a mi smo trenutno ostali na 3-4 boje, moramo se popuniti   :Grin:  
imate onaj PLay doh u plastičnom koferu (ne sjećam se je li to taj s 50 modela), taj je super - dobiješ u njemu puno boja i modlića, a sve play dohe koje imamo onda možemo držati u tom koferu.

za HABU, ja sam mislila baš na društvene igre, ono 2 i više igrača, pravila, bla bla (znam da ima jedna s nekim ovčicama koje idu na spavanje, i pa s nekim mišićima koji papaju sir...), s tim da su one uglavnom trodimenzionalne.
HABA igračke zaru nikad nisu zanimale, ali ovo su društvene igre.

i kak nisi spremna za vodene, a jesi za boje za prste   :Grin:   pa boja za prste je veći mess od vodenih (odnosno, tempere su najbolje, ja sva sretna da hoće tempere, da mi ne radi toliki nered s ovima za prste)

----------


## Deaedi

Ima u Muleru na Trgu, mislim oko 100-200 kn, ne znam tocno.Ovisi o velicini i vrsti.

----------


## tanja_b

Pitanje za ljubitelje Play-Doha: koliko dugo traje, tj. koliko mu treba dok se ne pretvori u bezbojnu sasušenu masu koja se mrvi?
Andrej je ljetos dobio kanticu plastelina (nije Play-Doh, ali sličan mu je), s kalupima i 20-ak različitih boja. Sada (4 mjeseca kasnije) nema više nijedne boje, samo slijepljene sasušene grude koje se ne daju oblikovati  :/  dobro, kalupi su nam ostali, oni su vječni.

----------


## Deaedi

Mi se igramo s timo oko mjesec dana, svaki dan. Treba dodati vode kada se pocne susiti i onda se vrati vlaznost i prestane se mrviti. Boje nisu izblijedile, mozda su samo potamnile - ja bi rekla od "prljavstine" po rukama. Inace, imamo i mi neki "no name" i puuuuno je slabije kvalitete, odmah se poceo mrviti i kada smo dodali vodu nije se popravio. Play Doh je puno bolji.

----------


## andrea

> Pitanje za ljubitelje Play-Doha: koliko dugo traje, tj. koliko mu treba dok se ne pretvori u bezbojnu sasušenu masu koja se mrvi?.


nama je trajao mjesecima, al sam uvijek pazila da ga, kada smo gotovi sa igranjem, dobro zatvorim u one kutijice; niš nam se nije ni sušilo ni mrvilo( iako sam bila uvjerena da neće dugo potrajat) 

ali, zapravo, nije uopće skup, pa mi i nije bed, ak svaka dva mjeseca kupim jedan osnovni set boja

možda kupim bojanu jedan set za pod bor, onaj neki veći, koji ima dosta modlica, jer se isto voli igrati s tim

dobit će i garažu/praonicu (on to zove "dvorac za aute"  :Grin:  ), sa pripadajućim autekima, a možda mu još kupimo i lutku Fifi, jer ju obožava
 :Saint: 

neki dan sam njega pitala da šta hoće da mu djed mraz ostavi pod borom, a on je rekao- jedno kinder jaje    :Love:

----------


## a zakaj

> E, baš zbog ovoga sam odlučila da ove godine nema odlaska u Žar-pticu po žlj slatkiše.


he, he, tanja_b, znam gdje radis  i o kakvim slatkisima govoris   :Smile:  
i ja sam do nedavno radila u tvojoj 'firmi', i uvijek smo se mucili s tim paketima - kako ih oduzeti i ubaciti u smece a da toncek ne skuzi.
u novoj firmi nema predstava ni paketa  :Sad:

----------


## tanja_b

> tanja_b prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E, baš zbog ovoga sam odlučila da ove godine nema odlaska u Žar-pticu po žlj slatkiše.
> 
> 
> he, he, tanja_b, znam gdje radis  i o kakvim slatkisima govoris   
> i ja sam do nedavno radila u tvojoj 'firmi', i uvijek smo se mucili s tim paketima - kako ih oduzeti i ubaciti u smece a da toncek ne skuzi.
> u novoj firmi nema predstava ni paketa


Zbilja??
Sad mislim da znam tko si...

A što se tiče poklona, mi smo se na kraju odlučili za Lego kocke (napokon našli Lego Duplo paket pravog sadržaja) + par Krtek-slikovnica i Krtek-DVD (s Amazona). Ne zvuči ne znam kako maštovito, ali sigurna sam da će se s time igrati i da će ga veseliti.
Ionako će dobiti još i bager od MM-ove firme.

----------


## Mony

> dobit će i garažu/praonicu (on to zove "dvorac za aute"  ), sa pripadajućim autekima



Andrea, i na Ljetno-jes. djeca sam te priupitala, valjda nisi vidla, gdje si nasla tu garazu/praonicu???

Pliiiiiz   :Kiss:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što ti je Befana?
> 
> 
> malim talijanima na sveta tri kralja befana nosi poklone jer je zakasnila donijeti poklon novorođenom kralju. zato sada dijeli svoj djeci


super

----------


## andrea

> andrea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  dobit će i garažu/praonicu (on to zove "dvorac za aute"  ), sa pripadajućim autekima
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea, i na Ljetno-jes. djeca sam te priupitala, valjda nisi vidla, gdje si nasla tu garazu/praonicu???
> 
> Pliiiiiz


imaš ih svugdje, u TL, a vidjela sam jučer i jednu genijalnu u Crtiću, al ja čekam da dobiju Wadderove u Škrinjici, rekli su da će dobit slijedeći tjedan :D

----------


## anek

> neki dan sam njega pitala da šta hoće da mu djed mraz ostavi pod borom, a on je rekao- jedno kinder jaje


srce malo skromno   :Heart:  
moj vid kinder kinder jaje traži pod jastukom svaki dan  :Grin:  

a naši pokloni za božić/nikolu..?
pa bit će neke lijepe slikovnice, pa neki crtić, slagalice, paaa.....
a njemu je velika želja da dobije lutkicu supermana, vidio ga je u TL-u i stalno mi trubi o njemu i njegovom plaštu koji vijori   :Rolling Eyes:  
sviđa mu se i sve od playmobila, pogotovo oni dvorci najskuplji na svijetu, i onaj dvorac za snjeguljičine patuljke u mulleru koji isto košta malo bogatstvo. 
sunce mamino skromno   :Kiss:  
ma smislićemo kompilaciju nekoliko lijepih, različitih stvari za koje znamo da će ga veseliti, i to je to.

----------


## Pliska

Daniel je napisao pismo Djedici i zaželio je ferrari na daljinski, lego dinosauri i pidžamu na Carse. Skroman je   :Grin:  

ferrari smo našli na akciji u Slo i odmah kupili, a ostalo neka se pobrinu nonice.

Moram napomenuti da je malac rekao da mu je žao Djeda Mraza i da će mu pustiti novčiće na prozor kraj kolačića i mlijeka tako da mu barem malo pomogne. Kaže da su djeca bezobrazna jer da svi ga svašta pitaju i traže, a nitko mu neda ništa novaca   :Laughing:

----------


## BusyBee

Pitam ja Emu ne misli li da DM nece imati dovoljno love za sve sto je samo ona narucila.. da svatko treba "naruciti" jedan poklon ...
A ona me blijedo pogleda i totalno tonom "pa kako to ne znas" objasni: "Pa mama, DM ne kupuje igracke, on ih izradjuje u svojoj radionici."

----------


## Lutonjica

> Pitanje za ljubitelje Play-Doha: koliko dugo traje, tj. koliko mu treba dok se ne pretvori u bezbojnu sasušenu masu koja se mrvi?


boja ostaje uvijek ista
(osim ako pomiješamo par različitih da dobijemo neku drekastu   :Grin:  )
do kraja nam se posuši samo kad ga ostavimo vani.
ako ga svaki put spremimo i zatvorimo odmah, onda se uopće ne posuši, a ako stoji neko vrijeme prije pospremanja, onda se poooolaaakooo suši.

mislim da neke boje imamo već duže od 6 mjeseci.

----------


## tanja_b

> boja ostaje uvijek ista
> (osim ako pomiješamo par različitih da dobijemo neku drekastu   )


E, upravo to moje dijete obožava raditi   :Grin:  
Play-Doh je u kutijicama, je li tako? Ovaj "naš" plastelin je pakiran u tubice, raspakiraš jednu i ne možeš je više zapakirati, možda se zato tako brzo suši. U svakom slučaju, vjerojatno će nam sljedeći biti Play-Doh, jer je to jedina likovna aktivnost za koju Andrej pokazuje kakav-takav interes.

----------


## Deaedi

[quote="Lutonjica"][quote="Deaedi"]


> meni se sviđaju Safari i Dinosaur, ali u Safariju ima više boja, a mi smo trenutno ostali na 3-4 boje, moramo se popuniti   
> imate onaj PLay doh u plastičnom koferu (ne sjećam se je li to taj s 50 modela), taj je super - dobiješ u njemu puno boja i modlića, a sve play dohe koje imamo onda možemo držati u tom koferu.
> 
> za HABU, ja sam mislila baš na društvene igre, ono 2 i više igrača, pravila, bla bla (znam da ima jedna s nekim ovčicama koje idu na spavanje, i pa s nekim mišićima koji papaju sir...), s tim da su one uglavnom trodimenzionalne.
> HABA igračke zaru nikad nisu zanimale, ali ovo su društvene igre.
> 
> i kak nisi spremna za vodene, a jesi za boje za prste    pa boja za prste je veći mess od vodenih (odnosno, tempere su najbolje, ja sva sretna da hoće tempere, da mi ne radi toliki nered s ovima za prste)


Nije u koferu, u kutiji je, zove sa model manija i ima 4 boje i 50 modela. Imamo ZOO - 3 boje i za 3 zivotinje. Imamo i neki traktor s curicom i pajcekom pa im raste kosica od plastelina, a traktor ostavlja brazde, ali to joj se ne svidja. Tesko je stiskati i meni te kalupe, ona sama ne moze pa se ljuti.

Safari sam jucer vidjela u TL - cinilo mi se da ima dosta modela koje vec imamo, pa to ipak necu.

Bojanje - mi imamo ovakav sistem: boji se u hranilici, na onom velikom pladnju. Kada hoce bojati, samo pokaze na hranilicu i super. Tako drzimo pod kontrolom nered. No, njoj je najveci gust stiskati boje iz tube, a ne bojiti  :Smile:  . Tako da cu jos malo s tim pricekati.

Znas, cini mi se da je neke igracke i stvari dobila prerano za svoju dob, i sada kada bi ih mogla koristiti, vec su joj dosadne, nije se zapravo ni igrala s tim kako spada. Zato sam sada opreznija kada kupujem, bolje da dobije kasnije, nego prerano.

Komentirala si lutke i bebe: nisu to bas edukativne igracke,slazem se, ali mislim da uce njeznosti i razvijaju socijalnu inteligenciju, osjecajnost i obzirnost. No, H ima 4 prekrasne lutke/bebe za koje isto mislim da ih je dobila prerano (teta kupila) i ne zanimaju je previse.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Komentirala si lutke i bebe: nisu to bas edukativne igracke,slazem se, ali mislim da uce njeznosti i razvijaju socijalnu inteligenciju, osjecajnost i obzirnost. No, H ima 4 prekrasne lutke/bebe za koje isto mislim da ih je dobila prerano (teta kupila) i ne zanimaju je previse.


ma jedno je lutka koju ona hrani, mazi, pazi, uspavljuje, a drugo mi je Bratz ili Trollz lutka, kužiš   :Wink: 
a još gore i nepotrebnije su mi plastične popratne igračke, tipa dječja šminka Barbie, torbica Jagodica Bobica, set posuđa My Little Pony...
o tome sam pričala   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

Joj, kaj da velim, osim da ima skoro sve od ovog nepotrebnog  :Embarassed:   (opet teta) - ali nista je to ne zanima  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Play Doh prilično dugo traje ako ne ostavite novootvorene kutijice na volju djetetu i baki - onda do popodneva imate bezobličnu drekasto obojenu masu.
Ja Lei inače dajem malo po malo od svake boje. Ali, stvarno nije skupa stvar.

Lei je inače Play Doh - zove ga 'mijesim tijesto' valjda najdraža igra, mi imamo onu 'mašinu' (Lea zove tijes-mašina) za raditi 'rezance'  i neke modlice, škarice, valjak za razvaljavati tijesto. To je dobila za rođendan i ne prestaje sa sa tim igrati, samo kupujemo kantice sa 'tijestom'.
Sad se u igraonici igrala sa pravim brašnom i vodom - pekli su kruh, pa sad i to moramo nekad doma raditi na moje ogromno zadovoljstvo i veselje   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

ma da, naravno, ima i zara gluposti (bake, dede, susjedi...), ali meni je drago da kad ju pitaš što bi željela za poklon, ne izvali Barbie torbicu, nego kaže, ne znam, štalu za životinje, slona i lava (oni Schleichovi iz Muellera), play doh...
ono, želi prave stvari i onda joj ja mogu i pokloniti prave stvari za božić, a ne moram kupovati roza koferčiće sa šminkom i lupati glavom u zid što dajem pare za glupost.
u tom je fora.
što još uvijek mogu kupiti nešto što je meni kvalitetno i pametno, a istovremeno znati da će i *njoj* to biti genijalno.

----------


## Deaedi

Ja jedva cekam da ona bude mogla reci sta hoce - ovako u ducanu kaze da hoce sve, a doma je nista ne zanima...klasika...Za sada nam idu kockice, plastelin, flomasteri i bojanje. I citanje pred spavanje.

----------


## MalaSirena

Kad već ćaskate o Play Dohu - koji je dobar strojček za istiskivati špagete od tog istog plejdoha?? Mi smo imali nekakav bezvezni koji je puknuo na pola po dužini prilikom istiskivanja špagetica   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Play Doh imate i u "rinfuzi" onak u vrećici, samo jedna boja, mislim da košta 16 ili 19 kn.

----------


## tanja_b

Kad vas čitam, sretna sam što naša okolina nije toliko darežljiva, pa uglavnom sve igračke dobiva od mame i tate   :Grin:  
Dobro, ponešto dobije od frendova, ali dosad nam nitko nije poklanjao gluposti (osim svekine frendice koja mu je poslala nekog zavijajućeg cucka koji svira neku užasnu melodiju - ali to je iznimka).
Mislim da stvarno možemo uživati...

E da, Lutonjice, i mi volimo one životinje   :Wink:

----------


## aleta

Eva Marija bi možda mogla dobiti neki mali cd-player za svoju sobu.

----------


## MalaSirena

Mi smo polako počeli definirati poklone:

- vrlo vjerojatno neki sintisajzer (ne preskupi, ali ne i šitasti)
- Pospane priče i Praščićevu avanturu sam kupila još na Interliberu (i nedavno se zgrozila kad sam vidjela kak te Pospane priče u Profilu koštaju 100 kn, a ja ih platila 25   :Grin:  )
- radila sam mu adventski kalendar u kojem će dobiti svaki dan ili čokoladicu s naljepnicom ili kiki s naljepnicom ili figurice (gusar, Indijanac, slonić), šiljilo 'Cars', autić, mali metalni zvončić
- od jednih dede i bake biti će Schleichov Indijanac u kanuu, beba lavić i beba medo
- za druge djeda i baku još nismo smislili, ali smo u procesu   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> Mi smo polako počeli definirati poklone:
> - vrlo vjerojatno neki sintisajzer (ne preskupi, ali ne i šitasti)


Jesi li već vidjela negdje takav, ne preskupi niti šitasti  :Grin:  ?
Ja bih još voljela da ima opciju snimanja i mikrofon u prilogu.

----------


## litala

moji se obozavaju igrati plastelinom, ali ja ne kupujem playdoh, vec ga sama radim od brasna, soli, limunske kiseline i vode (i zlice ulja)... bude super, nema kemije, traje mjesecima (ako se cuva zamotan u foliju/vrecicu u frizideru), moze se bojati bojama (temperama, mineralnim bojama u prahu ili bojama za kreme...)

recept smo proslijedili i tetama u vrticu koje ga odusevljeno koriste...

----------


## makita

> nasla sam nesto- izgleda super
> i cijela stranica  :D 
> 
> http://www.ekoigracke.com/katalog/dvorac.html


VAU
SLABA SAM NA OVO
a trudim se smanjit kupovinu u 12 mjesecu...izgubi mi se inače božićni duh....ajoj Zrinka...

----------


## MalaSirena

> MalaSirena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi smo polako počeli definirati poklone:
> - vrlo vjerojatno neki sintisajzer (ne preskupi, ali ne i šitasti)
> 
> 
> Jesi li već vidjela negdje takav, ne preskupi niti šitasti  ?
> Ja bih još voljela da ima opciju snimanja i mikrofon u prilogu.


Nisam, ali kad vidim - javim!   :Grin:  

A ovo s mikrofonom se i meni sviđa (za moje pjevanje   :Grin:  )

----------


## tratincica

http://www.toysdirecttoyourdoor.co.uk

nasla sam ovaj web site koji dostavlja u hrvatsku pa me zanima ima li tko iskustva s njima ili uopce s kupovinom igracaka on-line?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> moji se obozavaju igrati plastelinom, ali ja ne kupujem playdoh, vec ga sama radim od brasna, soli, limunske kiseline i vode (i zlice ulja)... bude super, nema kemije, traje mjesecima (ako se cuva zamotan u foliju/vrecicu u frizideru), moze se bojati bojama (temperama, mineralnim bojama u prahu ili bojama za kreme...)
> 
> recept smo proslijedili i tetama u vrticu koje ga odusevljeno koriste...


Može recept, ali sastojke molim u miligramskoj preciznosti.

----------


## litala

400gr finog brasna (glatko, tip 500)
130gr soli (cim finije mljevene)
40gr limunske kiseline u prahu
(5gr mineralne boje - po zelji) - ja ovo ne stavljam
=
promijesati.


400ml vode
5 jusnih zlica ulja
=
zakuhati.

pazljivo uliti u gornju smjesu i dobro (i pazljivo) promijesati.

----------


## Lutonjica

ja jučer bila u istraživanju po dućanima i, naravno, totalno me obuzelo ludilo shoppingiranja   :Mad:  
opako sam se nabrijala na dječju konzolu VSmile za 500 kn (ima frendica pa mi se i uživo sviđala, ali nisam znala da ima i kod nas za kupiti), pa ova igra, pa ona slikovnica, pa ova didaktička igra, bla bla...

(inače, nevjerojatno, ali došla sam doma samo sa jednom slikovnicom i jednom pričom na cd-u, i to ne kao poklon za blagdane, nego da čitamo i slušamo _povodom_ blagdana)

i navečer ja MM-u izdiktirala pokona i poklona za zaru, sve zajedno u vrijednosti valjda 1000 kn. ali, ono, još me drži groznica, sve su to super pokloni, nema veze za lovu, bla bla.

ujutro (opet) pitam zaru što želi od djeda mraza. i ona počne nabrajati što žele njeni prijatelji iz vrtića (lutke, bicikli, i slično), i završi sa : "a, ja mama, ja želim puno raznih životinja! najviše volim dobiti životinje!"

i te sekunde se otrijeznim  :D 
i pokušavam zamisliti njeno lice kad dobije svaki od tih mojih zamišljenih poklona (npr. tu konzolu).
i pravi osmjeh, sa zacakljenim očima, vidim samo kad iz paketa izvadi figure životinja ili play doh.

pa sam odlučila ne raditi nauku, nego kupiti djetetu što želi (i biti sretna što mogu tako jeftino proći   :Grin:   )

i evo:

za sv. nikolu : čokoladni nikola (6 kn), set od 5 shimmering play-doh boja i pony žig za play-doh(sve zajedno 50 kn) 
i ZNAM da će svisnuti od sreće  :D 

za božić: adventure set iz Crtića- ima razne tematike, uglavnom u svakom paketu se dobije nekoliko životinja, par ljudi i neko vozilo/ nastamba koji pašu u tematiku seta (120 kn) , slikovnica Zauvijek (70 kn)

od djeda mraza u kazalištu: nekoliko Schleich životinja (50-80 kn), i možda još malo play-doh ili boju za prste ili neku društvenu igru (do 80 kn)

evo, ispalo 400 kuna za sve 3 prilike, hrpa poklona a još uvijek jeftinije od paklene konzole  :Laughing:  
a zara će biti presretna  8)

----------


## makita

:Laughing:  
To ja zovem uzoran karakter! B R A V O!

----------


## Lutonjica

:Laughing:  
jedino ne kužim dal me zezaš   :Grin:

----------


## petra

> ja jučer bila u istraživanju po dućanima i, naravno, totalno me obuzelo ludilo shoppingiranja   
> opako sam se nabrijala na dječju konzolu VSmile za 500 kn (ima frendica pa mi se i uživo sviđala, ali nisam znala da ima i kod nas za kupiti), pa ova igra, pa ona slikovnica, pa ova didaktička igra, bla bla...


Jel Vsmile konzola skroz na hrvatskom? Tražim za pPetru nešto što bi joj pomoglo s hrvatskim, jer joj trenutno prevladava flamanski   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

ne, mislim da je ova na engleskom.
frendica ima na njemačkom.

----------


## makita

> jedino ne kužim dal me zezaš


Nisam, ne zezam, smišan mi je smo tvoj tok misli, jer - isti je ka moj: odeš u dućan, sve lipo, šareno, svitli, sve bi htio
onda Uzor-karakter promisli šta će izazvat iskrice sreće u malim okicama
i onda jupi je :D  to košta čak manje od  te konzole
Zato bravo, Uzor-karakteru, to znači ne izgubit se u groznici šopingiranja!

Jesi sad shvatila da te stvarno ne zezam  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

ajde onda i ja tebi držim fige da uspiješ kao i ja :D

----------


## makita

Šta si brza :shock: 
Hvala
Jel se ovo zoe začatavanje :D 
Ako je, onda   :Razz:  adminu
Ups  :Embarassed:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Jel se ovo zoe začatavanje :D


aha
 :Laughing:

----------


## dijanam

Zene, jucer sam u Merkatoru vidila cijelu policu UNICEF ovih igracaka.
Igracke su prekrasne, didaktičke, od prirodnih materijala (drvo, tekstil).
I nisu puno skupe. A novac ide u prave ruke! 

Steta jedino sto nema za vecu djecu (recimo negdje do 5 godina).

----------


## nikazd

A gdje? Baš unutra, u dućanu? :/

----------


## BusyBee

A vidis, meni se bas cine skupe (UNICEFove igracke).

----------


## retha

> Jel Vsmile konzola skroz na hrvatskom? Tražim za pPetru nešto što bi joj pomoglo s hrvatskim, jer joj trenutno prevladava flamanski


Kad vec pricamo o jezicima...
Ja se nadam da ce Bubi netko od mojih poslat nove knjigice na hrvatskom jerbo imamo vise estonskih. Iako smo skuzili da hrv razumije vise i bolje,al tko zna kako ce bit kasnije..
Netko je bio smominjao Noinu arku?  Juce ja tu vidila drvenu s drvenim zivotinjicama..,i odmah se sjetila ovog topica.   :Smile:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Moja Bebe stiže uoči Božića, pa ćemo joj MM (tata) i ja (mama  :Wink:   ) pokloniti anđelčića - umjetninu da ima uspomenu na svoj 1* Božić  

Sestrične (školarke) ove će godine dobiti multimedijalan dar- CD rom Sraz primjeren njihoj dobi (za svaku po jedan) i znam da će im se svidjeti.
Kupnja je obavljena jer Bebe može svaki dan, pa da smo sigurni...*

----------


## Mima

Mi smo Lei kupili za bon u TL-u igru Don't Wake Daddy i Lego Duplo neki komplet za kućice. To će dobiti na predstavi kod MM-a u firmi.

Za sv. Nikolu sam joj kupila lutka Zvonka iz crtića sa autićem.

Sad bih joj trebala još nešto kupiti za Božić kod kuće, mislila sam Lego Duplo kućicu ili Playdoh kuću za lutke. Ali to je defintivno previše igračaka odjednom  :/ pa ne znam što ću. Kad je imala rođendan smo spremili igračke i davali joj jednu po jednu, ali to je nekako bilo moguće jer smo dan poslije rođendana išli na more.

----------


## tanja_b

> E, baš zbog ovoga sam odlučila da ove godine nema odlaska u Žar-pticu po žlj slatkiše. Između ostalog, predstava je u subotu u 10, a u 11 je trka na Jarunu, pa smo odlučili - ovaj puta trka (nešto novo!), djeda i baku mraz vidjet će u gorespomenutoj organizaciji, a u kazalište ga vodimo ionako skoro svaki mjesec, čim se ukaže nešto zgodno.


Zbog okolnosti  :/  smo ipak bili u Žar-ptici danas. Predstava je bila osrednje loša, ali meni se najviše svidjelo kad su glumci pitali klince iz publike "I tko nam to donosi darove svake godine?", a klinci oduševljeno viču "Djed Mraz!!!"
(predstava je bila povodom sv. Nikole   :Grin:  )
I naravno, vrećica sa slatkišima na kraju, iako, moram priznati sindikatu da se ove godine iskazao i kupio Kanditove slatkiše (do Kraša ćemo ipak malo pričekati). Sreća da Andrej još uopće ne trza na taj koncept "dijeljenja darova", dapače, nije htio ni prići pozornici i bojao se sv. Nikole.

----------


## Romina

Maurenu je danas stigla kuhinjica koja je poklon za Božić,a za Nikolu je dobio bodiće,košulju,beštek i igračku.Dio je dobio sad a ostatak će dobiti do kraja godine jel neću da stekne naviku da ispod bora ili u čizmici mora bit brdo poklona

----------


## summer

K ce dobiti Gladnog pelikana od K's Kids i Kraljevsku pusu. Bas se radujemo prvom Bozicu i NG zajedno!

----------


## petrić

Š. će za Sv. Nikolu dobiti totalno 8) pidžamu, Bulaja DVD Mozart i nezaobilaznu šibu, a za Božić neki veći komplet legica i nogometnu loptu ( sve prema vlastitoj narudžbi: PS3 ćemo preskočiti ).

----------


## irenas

Za SV.Nikoli će  dobiti tobogan,to će biti poklon za nju i bratića,pa onda još nešto od bake i tetke.Za Božić sam već kupila krasnu farmu sa životinjama,pa onda još od bake,tetke pa da ne zaboravimo prabake i moje tetke.................nakupi se toga hrpa cijela.Dora već naveliko pjeva pjesmice i svima čestita Božić i sto puta dnevno me pita "kad će doći dida Mraz"

----------


## Sanja

Mi uvijek dajemo edukativne i kreativne igračke, Fiona je prezadovoljna.

Za sv. Nikolu će dobiti prigodne orahe, mandarine i slatkiše, a uz njih i knjigu Pčelica Maja. U potrazi sam i za plišanom Majom da joj je poklonim uz knjigu. Trenutno Maja rules.

Za Božić je moje dijete poželjelo bor.   :Love:   Kad sam joj objasnila da ćemo bor ionako ukrašavati, ali da mora poželjeti poklon koji će joj Djed Mraz donijeti _ispod bora,_ dugo je razmišljala i rekla: _knjigu!_ Kad sam ju pitala koju, odlučno je rekla _Pika!_ Kupila sam neki dan u Profilu jednog Pika plus audio cd s desetak priča.

Za NG će dobiti knjigu "Maja na farmi" i još neku igračkicu, puzzle ili tako nešto, da ne bude izbombardirana samo s knjigama.

Flora će za sve tri prigode dobiti neke plastične knjige koje može grickati, žvakati i čitati, a vjerojatno ću joj kupiti i set ribica, patkica ili nekih sličnih životinjica da joj rade društvo u kadi.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Za sv. Nikolu će dobiti prigodne orahe, mandarine i slatkiše, a uz njih i knjigu Pčelica Maja. U potrazi sam i za plišanom Majom da joj je poklonim uz knjigu. Trenutno Maja rules.


I kod nas je Maja omiljena, gdje ima knjiga na Maju?

----------


## Mima

Ja imam super knjigu sa Pčelicom Majom iz svog djetinjstva, samo što ilustracije nisu kao u crtiću.

----------


## Brunda

> tanja_b prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Janoccka, mi nemamo taj komplet, ali mislim da se ploče za slaganje kupuju posebno - bar po onome što sam inače vidjela u Lego-ponudi.
> 
> 
> OK! Hvala   
> Jel ima tih ploča u Metrou? Netko vidio? Cijena?
> Ma moram poslati nekoga da mi to kupi, pa mi je lakše da znam unaprijed.


janoccka, jučer sam u TL vidjela ploču za nekih 70-ak kuna. Ploča je za duplo kockice. Za one manje ih uopće nema u ponudi, pitala sam prodavačicu.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> 400gr finog brasna (glatko, tip 500)
> 130gr soli (cim finije mljevene)
> 40gr limunske kiseline u prahu
> (5gr mineralne boje - po zelji) - ja ovo ne stavljam
> =
> promijesati.
> 
> 
> 400ml vode
> ...


Hvala :D 
Bez te mineralne bude bijelo, i onda kad se ohladi dodaš temperu ili kako?

----------


## retha

> K ce dobiti Gladnog pelikana od K's Kids i Kraljevsku pusu. Bas se radujemo prvom Bozicu i NG zajedno!


Kojeg pelikana? Onog za vodu ili plisanog? Meni su simpa i jedan i drugi..
Joj...ja bi njoj sve kupila,totalno me fata blentava potrosacka groznica...
Al se kuliram,nisam jos nis kupila  8)

----------


## brane

za sv. Nikolu će dobiti oba neke slatke sitnice koje oni vole tipa Kinder pingvić, jogurtići, Čokoladice s žitaricama i jogurtom

za Božić će dobiti po veliku kutiju kockica jer obožavaju slagati kockice i to one velike ala LEgo duplo, imaju ih već dosta ali im ih je uvijek malo i guštaju u njima a mora im se isto kupovati jer se uvijek javlja ono: a zašto njemu ovo a meni ono, a zašto njemu crveno meni zeleno

Za NG će opet dobiti neku sitnicu ispod bora eto tek tako da im obilježimo ponoć i ulazak u NG

----------


## lara01

Imam pitanje je sve korisnike/ce play doha.
Kupila bi to za Božić klinkama od 5 i 6 godina.
Nisu se nikada do sada igrale s tim, pa me zanima što je najzgodnije za početak i nisu li možda prevelike za to :/

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> za božić: adventure set iz Crtića- ima razne tematike, uglavnom u svakom paketu se dobije nekoliko životinja, par ljudi i neko vozilo/ nastamba koji pašu u tematiku seta (120 kn)


Ne znam je li to taj na koji misliš, mi smo danas za poklon kumčetu kupili 
Animal world set, veterinar, njegovo vozilo, šator, gorila, tigar, nilski konj, zebra i slonić, jako zgodno, 84 kune u Mercatoru.

----------


## Janoccka

> janoccka, jučer sam u TL vidjela ploču za nekih 70-ak kuna. Ploča je za duplo kockice. Za one manje ih uopće nema u ponudi, pitala sam prodavačicu.


 :shock: 
Pa kako to? Ma ne može biti... Meni treba za one male... Velike nam više nisu zanimljive 8)

----------


## ninochka

prvo osvrt na playdoh   :Grin:  mogli bi i poseban topik otvorit...

NITKO nije prevelik za playdoh   :Razz:  Ian ima bube, ZOO, safari, onu cijev što izlaze gliste iz nje   :Grin:   hrpu boja i modli (neke još neotvorene) - većina naručena za nedavni rođendan

i ne prođe dan da se ne igra bar malo s nečim od toga

za božić je naručio - of course - playdoh krokodila zubara. to će dobiti ziher, a razmišljam još o kuhinji, blagajni ili tako nečem..to ga veseli u zadnje vrijeme

sv. nikola - neki ne pregrozan slatkiš, doktorski set od nas i alat (stari je pogubio već) od dede i bake - to je sve oko 20-30 kuna

----------


## Brunda

> Brunda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> janoccka, jučer sam u TL vidjela ploču za nekih 70-ak kuna. Ploča je za duplo kockice. Za one manje ih uopće nema u ponudi, pitala sam prodavačicu.
> 
> 
>  :shock: 
> Pa kako to? Ma ne može biti... Meni treba za one male... Velike nam više nisu zanimljive 8)


Ma užas! Jučer sam baš išla pitati uTL jer sam i ja to htjela kupiti s obzirom da se konačno počeo zanimati za Lego (a i ima puno više malih kockica nego duplo). Međutim, kaže prodavačica to što kaže. Iako i meni to zvuči nevjerojatno. Nadam se da je pogriješila i čekam prvi slobodan dan da odem u obilazak dućana i provjerim. Ako u međuvremenu netko sazna da postoji i za male kockice neka obavezno javi.

----------


## Janoccka

Sorry... tek sada vidim da je ispalo kao da ti ne vjerujem. Ali stvarno zvuči nevjerojatno! Jel ima bar nekih setova gdje se dobije ploča?

----------


## Storma

ako netko zeli dvorac, ima u ipercoopu nekakav visok bar pol metra, i par figurica uz za stotinjak kuna

----------


## BusyBee

Gdje je u Zgb Land of Magic u kojem ima Fifica za kupiti? Sestra kupuje poklon za E.

----------


## NanoiBeba

BB, ja sam vidjela u Radićevoj. A drugi Land of magic je u Frankopanskoj, bliže kazalištu, i u dvorištu a ne na samoj ulici.

----------


## BusyBee

Hvala!

----------


## Roko_mama

A Fifi lutkica ima i u Konzumu

----------


## LeeLoo

...Karlo sinoć dobio od cijeta i cije velikog plisanog Teletabisa-zutog.Lalu. Odusevljenju nije bilo kraja,evo isao i spavati s njim.... :D

----------


## Lutonjica

fifi u ostatak društva, u raznim veličinama, plišani, ima u profilu

----------


## Lutonjica

> playdoh krokodila zubara


nekaj ste pomiješali
postoji *playdoh zubar* (ljudska glava i onda unutra stavljaš zube, plombe i to)
i *društvena igra krokodil zubar*

 :Grin:

----------


## summer

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> K ce dobiti Gladnog pelikana od K's Kids i Kraljevsku pusu. Bas se radujemo prvom Bozicu i NG zajedno!
> 
> 
> Kojeg pelikana? Onog za vodu ili plisanog? Meni su simpa i jedan i drugi..
> Joj...ja bi njoj sve kupila,totalno me fata blentava potrosacka groznica...
> Al se kuliram,nisam jos nis kupila  8)


Plisanog. Stigao danas - super je! I Kraljevsku pusu sam odmah procitala   :Grin:  

Jedva cekam reakciju... bas mu volim kupovati stvarcice   :Heart:

----------


## Leina mama

Lea će za Sv. Nikolu dobiti plastični set za uljepšavanje koji sadrži fen, četku i češalj (20 kn Ipercoop), prekrasnu božićnu slikovnicu s hrvatskim božićnim pjesmama (25 kn Konzum) i slatki paketić s par čokoladica koje će pojest mama i tata i medvjedićem s kojim će se igrat Lea (20 kn Konzum) - ukupno 65 kn.

A za Božić iz Crtića mali sintesajzer koji na ploči iznad tipaka ima cijeli mali životinjski orkestar koji se okreće i svira kad se stisnu tipke, a košta 147 kn.

----------


## Brunda

Jutros sam obavila Sv. Nikolu. Od nas je dobio, tj. će dobiti Fifi set za pravljenje kolača (rajf sa cvjetićima, pregača, valjak i kalupi za tijesto), za tim je neki dan poludio kad je vidio. Uz to Fifi puzzle, čaša Mala sirena, čokoladica Sv. Nikola i mandarine.
Toliko o muško-ženskim igračkama   :Laughing:  
U bakino ime sam kupila društvenu igru Ššš...tata spava.

----------


## Janoccka

Ploču za Lego kocke sam našla u Euroshopu  8)
Cca 20x20cm 45kn. Ima i većih, ali ih trenutno nema....

----------


## Brunda

Zna li netko ima li taj Euroshop i u Zagrebu?

----------


## Deaedi

Imas tih ploca za Lego u Mulleru u City Centru,jucer sam vidjela.

----------


## zrinka

meni je od play doha puno drazi pravi nas plastelin
i ne smrdi  :Smile: 

nego
mene zanimaju drvene kocke, one velike, gdje ih ima kupiti?

----------


## Deaedi

I drvene kocke sam vidjela u Mulleru u CC, samo se ne sjecam koliko su tocno bile velike.

Znam da su neke bile cca. 3-5 cm.

----------


## andrea

> Imas tih ploca za Lego u Mulleru u City Centru,jucer sam vidjela.


OT, sorry; kaj su otvorili muller tamo, il si vidjela kroz izlog

----------


## Deaedi

Otvorili!Bila jucer!

----------


## Deaedi

Susjedice, ne bi ti rekla da nije otvoreno, ne mres kupiti prek izloga  :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Hvala za Lego ploču   :Kiss:  




> ako netko zeli dvorac, ima u ipercoopu nekakav visok bar pol metra, i par figurica uz za stotinjak kuna


Otišla ja odmah i kupila   :Grin:  
To će dobiti od sveki za Božić. Dvorac je simpa, ima i vitezove, a cijena je 150 kn.

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za sv. Nikolu će dobiti prigodne orahe, mandarine i slatkiše, a uz njih i knjigu Pčelica Maja. U potrazi sam i za plišanom Majom da joj je poklonim uz knjigu. Trenutno Maja rules.
> 
> 
> I kod nas je Maja omiljena, gdje ima knjiga na Maju?


Kupila sam u Beču, na njemačkom.

----------


## ninochka

> playdoh krokodila zubara
> 			
> 		
> 
> nekaj ste pomiješali
> postoji *playdoh zubar* (ljudska glava i onda unutra stavljaš zube, plombe i to)
> i *društvena igra krokodil zubar*


a glupaf sam malo   :Laughing:  playdoh zubara dakle

danmas za sv. nikolu kupljen doktorski set u nami koja mi je pravo otkriće. tamo ima 10 vrsti tih setova a u TL jedan i to skup i to bezvezniji

----------


## mami

Potjerali su nas sa "Kamo s ovim?" ...

Elefun, slonić koji puše leptiriće, imaš ga u dućanima među "društvenim igrama", zadnji put sam ga vidjela neki dan u Mercatoru, malo više od 200 kn. Nije baš da klinci uspiju te leptiriće uloviti kao na slici, ali moje se svako malo vole poigrati s njim ...

Gdje naći i koliko košta to lutkarsko kazalište u Kiki?

----------


## mami

> BB, ja sam vidjela u Radićevoj. A drugi Land of magic je u Frankopanskoj, bliže kazalištu, i u dvorištu a ne na samoj ulici.


Je li to stvarno dućan u Zagrebu? Nemam pojma, gdje u Radićevoj?

----------


## Brunda

Malo više gore, s lijeve strane.

----------


## stray_cat

kod nas je 5.12. sinterklaas (od tog je coca cola izbrijala svojeg djeda mraza) i tad klinci dobijaju darove u cizmicu. dobit ce quadrilla stazu za pikule http://www.constructiontoys.com/store/quadrilla.php

od djeda mraza ce dobit   	
Star Theatre http://www.megagadgets.nl/star-theatre-p-76.html , Forever Flashlight groot http://www.megagadgets.nl/forever-fl...root-p-85.html i   	
Solar System http://www.megagadgets.nl/solar-system-p-525.html 

kako je poludio za planetama i svemirom sad nam se sve vrti oko toga a gotovo je nemoguce pronaci nesto odgovarajuce za njegov uzrast pa se snalazimo na stranicama za geekove. lampu je dobio jer obozava hodat okolo sa upaljenom lampom

od mojih je nadobijao legice

----------


## Mima

Lei je jedna od najnajdražih igračaka koje ima jedan tigrić-lampa - ima ručkicu za koju se može nositi a u ustima baterijsku lampu. To jednostavno obožava, dobila je za rođendan, meni npr. nikad ne bi malo na pamet kupiti joj lampu   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> Lei je jedna od najnajdražih igračaka koje ima jedan tigrić-lampa - ima ručkicu za koju se može nositi a u ustima baterijsku lampu. To jednostavno obožava, dobila je za rođendan, meni npr. nikad ne bi malo na pamet kupiti joj lampu


  :Grin:  A Fiona obožava lampu s autićima koji se vrte, nešto što smo donijeli iz Kopenhagena dok ona još nije bila ni u dugoročnom planu.   :Grin:

----------


## litala

ja sam ljuta sto mi nemamo nikakvog izbora.

trubolimac, merkator, pevec, getro   :Rolling Eyes:  koja knjizara ili gift shop i to je to  :Sad:

----------


## ms. ivy

pa mercator ima genijalne educa puzzle

ima ogroman izbor pribora za crtanje i slikanje

ima megabloks

ima unicef

ima još kojekavih igračaka, od jeftinih i bezveznih do skupih i odličnih

ima i nešto slikovnica

barem ovaj u zagrebu   :Unsure:

----------


## Sanja

> pa mercator ima genijalne educa puzzle
> 
> ima ogroman izbor pribora za crtanje i slikanje
> 
> ima megabloks
> 
> ima unicef
> 
> ima još kojekavih igračaka, od jeftinih i bezveznih do skupih i odličnih
> ...


I puno olovaka, flomića, tempera, blokova, bilježnica...  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja

Sorry, Ajvica, naknadno sam skužila da si spomenula pribor za crtanje.

Neću više postati prije nego što popijem kavu.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Leina mama

Mami, hvala za informaciju o Elefunu   :Kiss:  

Sanja, nisam pročitala cijeli topic pa ne znam da li ti je netko već rekao, al vidim da tražiš plišanu Pčelicu Maju, pa samo da ti velim da ih ima u Baby Media Shopu u King Crossu, a mislim da je postojao nedavno i topic upravo na tu temu.

----------


## litala

> pa mercator ima genijalne educa puzzle
> 
> ima ogroman izbor pribora za crtanje i slikanje
> 
> ima megabloks
> 
> ima unicef
> 
> ima još kojekavih igračaka, od jeftinih i bezveznih do skupih i odličnih
> ...


koji dio mog posta ti nije bio jasan   :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

ali vama je trst blizu  8)

----------


## litala

ma da, sad cu trcat u trst za tri igracke... nema sanse...

ko da bi se iz trsta vratila samo s tri igracke  :Razz: 

ja sam ljuta jer smo kraj krajeva. zadnja provincija, a najskuplji od svih. i to nisu moji dojmovi, vec visegodisnja statistika.

izbor nula - cijena sto   :Mad:

----------


## makita

Ja kupila:
Kućne papuče oblik ježa-jer ježeve stvarno voli-za Sv. Nikolu- Planet obuća 60 kn
Nekakvu drvenu povlačilicu sa drvenim kockicama, piramidicama, valjcima u 4 osnovne vesele dječje boje - za Božić-u TL- 80 kn
Za jednu curicu od 18 mjeseci za Sv. Nikolu: prva četkica i pasta za zube-jer će sigurno dobit brdo slatkiša, pa da nakon konzumacije ipak sačuva male zubiće
a za Božić drveni ksilofon- TL oko 50 kn

----------


## Janoccka

Pitanjac: da li Lego duplo idu na ploču od običnih Legića?

----------


## stray_cat

> Pitanjac: da li Lego duplo idu na ploču od običnih Legića?


da

----------


## litala

eto, jucer iznenada i nenadano rijesila problem...

usla u turbolimac  :/ i uzela - noi bager, leu thomas vlakic s tracnicama i tri lokomotive, idi trollz lutku   :Rolling Eyes:  (to je prvo pozeljela...), i jos cetiri pokloncica za dvije prijateljice i dva prijatelja.

ceh - 530kn.

ostalo mi da kupim jos par sitnica. max 100kn...

nikola im donio: svakom po jabuku, cokoladnog nikolu, noi i leu autic, idi stipaljkice za kosu. uvjet je da ne kosta po djetetu vise od 15-20kn i da stane u cizmu  :Wink:

----------


## Lutonjica

eto moje dijete dobilo ono što sam ranije napisala:




> za sv. nikolu : čokoladni nikola (6 kn), set od 5 shimmering play-doh boja i pony žig za play-doh(sve zajedno 50 kn)


reakcija : mama! vidi koliko puuuuuuuuuno poklona mi je nikola donio. joj kako puno poklona! baš ih je puno!!

 :D

----------


## LeeLoo

Karlo za sv. Nikolu dobio set alata za igranje i čokoladnog djeda mraza( nona) i od mene-jednu malo veću čokoladu i onu drvenu guralicu na štapu ( bubamarica)...gura ju cijelo jutro po kuci i evo sad ispred po ulici... :D   :Love:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

V za Nikolu dobila naranču, jabuku, kaki, čokoladnog Nikolu, kinder čokoladne bombone i Hipo kišobran i plišanca (to smo dobili za kupone od hipo štednje, ne bi kupovali).
Kažemo mi : Vidi Vanja što ti je Nikola donio, a ona nama : Super, čokoladni bomboni, to sam ja kupila u Merkatoru.

----------


## NanoiBeba

F. se najviše svidjeka karta neba - platila sam ju 10 kn.

MM je , naravno, odmah imao komentar - vidiš da je moja teorija dobra(on djkečje igračke smatra debelo precjenjenim, i stalno imamo borbu oko toga). Ipak za Božić sam iskeširala za legiće.

Na kraju će i ispasti da će mu se taj poklon od 10 kn više svidjeti (dobio je i slatkiše i još dvije karte), nisam na dijete potrošila samo 10

----------


## Deaedi

Kod mene su se jucer sjatili bake, djedovi i teta. Evo sto je na kraju Nikola donio:

Trenirku, malu torbicu, set vodenih bojica Crayola, plisanu pcelicu (od mame i tate)
Dasku za peglanje i peglu (teta)
Tomy hobotnice za kupanje i slikovnicu Spuzva Bob (baka i deda od MM)
Drvenu guralicu - macak na stapu i cokoldanog Nikolu (baka, deda i ujo - moji)

Nisam ocekivala da ce ista dobiti od baka i djedova za Nikolu, ostala sam  :shock: 

Rekla sam da se za Bozic moramo dogovoriti, ovo je definitivno previse igracaka. Htjela sam dio spremiti i davati joj postupno, ali svi su htjeli da se njihov poklon da odmah.

----------


## Lutonjica

ajme, evo zarinog najdražeg poklona od sv. nikole :

danas je odlučila opet probati pogledati neki wompkee crtić koji je na nekom večernji list dvd-u, ali je dvd sheban i već ga mjesecima ne može  pogledati do kraja (zaledi se).

i danas je crtić lijepo tekao od početka do kraja, cijelog ga je pogledala i skoro se rasplakala od sreće. i zaključila da ga je sv. nikola popravio pa počela skakati od veselja i plakati.

sad me jedino muči što će biti kad se dvd opet zaledi.

----------


## Mima

Lea je dobila Zvonka u autiću i čokoladnog Sv. Nikolu.
Nikolu je odmah htjela malo 'gicnuti' pa ga je skoro cijelog pojela, a Zvonko joj se jako sviđa, ali je nakon nekog vremena pitala zašto je ovaj Zvonko tako mali i da je onaj u dućanu bio veći   :Grin:

----------


## Mony

> sad me jedino muči što će biti kad se dvd opet zaledi.



Presnimite DVD   :Wink:

----------


## Mony

> sad me jedino muči što će biti kad se dvd opet zaledi.



Presnimite DVD   :Wink:  


Jako slatko kako se Zara obradovala da joj je sv. Nikola popravio DVD.

A kakvi su to wompkee crtici  :?

----------


## Veronik

Lutonjice - moram provjeriti doma al mislim da imamo taj crtic pa ako bude potrebno javi...

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjice - moram provjeriti doma al mislim da imamo taj crtic pa ako bude potrebno javi...


 :D 
ok, to je s Pijanistom (ako imate na večernjakovom dvd-u)

inače, sad ga gleda 2. put, i normalno radi.
oči joj opet suze od sreće  :shock: 

JA ću povjerovat da ga je sv. nikola popravio

----------


## Lutonjica

mony, ma imamo taj jedan jedini, to su neka zelena stvorenja s velikim ušima (lete pomoću njih) koja žive u šumi, a crtić je božićni, počinje na badnjak, pa neki problemi s ledenom vješticom, mećavom, zločestim vukom koji postane dobar, wompkicom koja je premala da leti, pa na kraju poleti i slično   :Grin:  bla bla i na kraju je prekrasan božić.

ne znam točno zašto, ali obožava taj crtić, i svako malo ga gledamo negdje do sredine (kad se ekran počne lediti) i to je to.

----------


## Lutonjica

ajme, tek sam se sad sjetila prosurfat:

http://www.wompkee.com/

s*it, imaju i web shop, ajme kako bi to bilo dobro za božić da sam se prije sjetila   :Sad:

----------


## stray_cat

> F. se najviše svidjeka karta neba - platila sam ju 10 kn.


molim te uzmi mi jednu kartu, sebastian je lud za planetama. mogu organizirat ili da ju moji pokupe ili da pokupim sama u 3. mjesecu

ili mi reci di si nabavila pa posaljem sestru

----------


## ornela_m

> ajme, evo zarinog najdražeg poklona od sv. nikole :
> ...skoro se rasplakala od sreće. i zaključila da ga je sv. nikola popravio pa počela skakati od veselja i plakati.
> ...


Ja sam se rasplakal na ovaj komentar, ne skoro nego bas ono pravo   :Smile:   :Heart: 
Neko vec rece, probajte presnimiti DVD.

(Inace, sad uocih tvoj potpis - Demian. Muz i ja vec tjednima raspravljamo o tom imenu za bebaca. Njegov prijedlog, ja se neckam, a on me _ucjenjuje_ da ime odgovara svim mojim kriterijima...)

----------


## ms. ivy

legica više nema u tl u gajevoj, ali u škrinjici imaju megabloks 2+ (ista stvar), 180 komada za 210 kn. kupljeno!  :D 

u algoritmu sam našla nešto jako zgodno, kartonske kocke koje se slažu u toranj po veličini, na jednoj strani je lik koji treba složiti, na drugoj slike s engleskim nazivom i sl... ima raznih tema, mi smo naravno kupili construction.

ima i slikovnica s pjesmicama na engleskom za sitne pare.

dobili su puno baby einsteina, ali sve za male bebače - umalo sam ih sve pokupovala, fantastični su.

još tražim neku pametnu drvenu igračku - slagalicu, sve mi se čini da ću završiti u habi (profil, muller, nama, škrinjica - nula bodova).

----------


## Maja

Ja sam opet nesretna - jučer smo Jan i ja obavili razgovor o tome što bi djed mraz trebao donijeti i odgovor je opet isti - bušača, izludit će me ta igračka, nigdje je ne mogu naći.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Nola će vjerojatno neki littlest pet shop dobiti.

----------


## Mima

Samo pišite detaljne izvještaje, ovako kao ms. ivy   :Grin:  

Ja sam naime na sto muka što će Lea dobiti za Božić kod kuće, mislila sam Duplo kuću ili Playmobil kućicu za lutke, ali sad mi je to nekako preslično Duplu koji će dobiti kod MM-a u firmi pa bih radije nekakav drugačiji poklon (naime, za drugačiju vrstu aktivnosti). Ali ako se ne dosjetim bit će kućica.

----------


## ms. ivy

andreju je baka nedavno kupila jednu pregenijalnu, a jednostavnu i jeftinu igračku (u nami). drvena ploča s ribicama na umetanje, ribice imaju metalnu pločicu a uz to idu štapovi s magnetom na kraju. i onda malac peca ribice. fenomenalno za koncentraciju i koordinaciju oko-ruka, a andrej još s dedom uleti u razgovor o vrstama riba, kako deda peca na moru, kako će na ljeto ići skupa barkom u ribe...

mima, ove kocke koje sam opisivala imaju s odjećom - treba slagati djecu obučenu u ljetnu, zimsku etc. robu (to kupujem iduće), imaju i kućicu za lutke za curice i još koješta.

----------


## Mima

To ću obavezno ići vidjeti!

----------


## Mony

> mony, ma imamo taj jedan jedini



Skuzila sam ja, al nisi ti mene   :Wink:  

Mislila sam da taj koji imate presnimite. Nama se dogodi da je stvar u citacu, a ne samom mediju. Pa presnimimo DVD i onda je OK. Kuzis? 


Inace, ova wompkee stvorenja su bas slatka.

----------


## Mima

Btw. da li je netko negdje vidio kakvu slikovnicu, jednostavnu, a božićnog sadržaja? Baš o Isusovom rođenju, da Lea skuži što slavimo. Mislim da malo trebamo rasvijetliti taj dio priče   :Grin:  - Lea jučer pjeva Sveta mama, dođi kući - nije baš da kuži smisao riječi 'sveti' (Nikola).

----------


## Lutonjica

jesi prošvrljala profil?

imaju puno "božićnih", među njima i onih vjerskog sadržaja.
međutim, te o isuseku nisam ni gledala pa ne znam kakve su.

od ovih ostalih božićnih, ima stvarno super priča i slikovnica.

btw, te prigodne stoje na ogradi, ja sam ih našla tek nakon što sam razočarano pitala zar nemaju nešto božićno izdvojeno.

----------


## MalaSirena

> jesi prošvrljala profil?
> 
> imaju puno "božićnih", među njima i onih vjerskog sadržaja.
> međutim, te o isuseku nisam ni gledala pa ne znam kakve su.
> 
> od ovih ostalih božićnih, ima stvarno super priča i slikovnica.
> 
> btw, te prigodne stoje na ogradi, ja sam ih našla tek nakon što sam razočarano pitala zar nemaju nešto božićno izdvojeno.


Upravo je u tome poanta - što ima puno kojekakvih slikovnica na temu Božića i teško je iz te hrpetine odvojiti nešto što valja od onog što je bedastoća... ja osobno tražim nekakvu božićnu da u njoj bude spomenuto zašto se slavi božić, ali da baš ne bude preveliki naglasak na vjersku tematiku... ne bih htjela da svrha Božića bude Djed Mraz i pokloni, nego da se vidi u čemu je, zapravo, stvar  :?

----------


## Lutonjica

> što ima puno kojekakvih slikovnica na temu Božića i teško je iz te hrpetine odvojiti nešto što valja od onog što je bedastoća...


pa ne znam, meni nije teško.
prvo eliminiram sve koje mi se vizualno ne sviđaju (a takvih ima puno, ono što mom oku paše uglavnom je profil, sretna knjiga... ono što mi nikako ne paše je naša djeca npr.)
a onda slikovnice prolistaš/ pročitaš za 5 minuta nasred dućana  :Grin:  i odlučiš.

ja sam našla prošli put tri koje mi se sviđaju, a odlučila sam se za petra mraza i popis zločeste djece (algoritam). i da, ja sam potpuno izbjegavala vjersku tematiku.

----------


## MalaSirena

> što ima puno kojekakvih slikovnica na temu Božića i teško je iz te hrpetine odvojiti nešto što valja od onog što je bedastoća...
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa ne znam, meni nije teško.
> prvo eliminiram sve koje mi se vizualno ne sviđaju (a takvih ima puno, ono što mom oku paše uglavnom je profil, sretna knjiga... ono što mi nikako ne paše je naša djeca npr.)
> a onda slikovnice prolistaš/ pročitaš za 5 minuta nasred dućana  i odlučiš.
> 
> ja sam našla prošli put tri koje mi se sviđaju, a odlučila sam se za petra mraza i popis zločeste djece (algoritam). i da, ja sam potpuno izbjegavala vjersku tematiku.


Ovaj Petar Mraz se i meni činio simpa, ali nisam baš stigla sve prelistati (mislim, nije frka u vizualnom, to se odmah vidi...bed je kaj nekad tekstovi nisu baš neka sreća, a to ne mogu tak provjeriti nabrzaka)

----------


## Anvi

Mi smo joj za Božić htjeli pokloniti sanjke (tj. da ih maleni Isusek donese), ali sad imamo problem - ne znamo gdje nabaviti snijeg!

----------


## ninochka

> Ja sam opet nesretna - jučer smo Jan i ja obavili razgovor o tome što bi djed mraz trebao donijeti i odgovor je opet isti - bušača, izludit će me ta igračka, nigdje je ne mogu naći.   
> Nola će vjerojatno neki littlest pet shop dobiti.


kaj je to bušač?

----------


## Leina mama

> Mi smo joj za Božić htjeli pokloniti sanjke (tj. da ih maleni Isusek donese), ali sad imamo problem - ne znamo gdje nabaviti snijeg!


Eeee, super si se sjetila....

Ja sam razmišljala o sanjkama, al nisam nigdje vidjela neke koje bi bile za bebe (sa nekom ogradicom ili slično), jedino sam u katalozima Peveca i sličnih vidjela nekakav bob za bebe - jel to ima tko i jel to može proć kao obične sanjke il je baš namijenjeno za spustove???

----------


## ms. ivy

> ja sam našla prošli put tri koje mi se sviđaju, a odlučila sam se za petra mraza i popis zločeste djece (algoritam). i da, ja sam potpuno izbjegavala vjersku tematiku.


ja ću se upucati :hrkljuš: jer sam jučer provela pola sata u algoritmu tražeći UPRAVO božićnu priču ne-vjerskog tona i nisam ovo vidjela. :hrkljuš, hrkljuš:

i upravo sam u habi iskompletirala kolekciju poklona  :D , našla sam drvene patuljke na koje se nižu kolutovi - 3 patuljka u 3 boje, a uz to je kocka označena bojama pa se igra jednostavna društvena igra - tko prvi složi sve kolutove na svojeg patuljka, pobjeđuje.

----------


## josie

> ali sad imamo problem - ne znamo gdje nabaviti snijeg!


ima snijega ovdje-instant  :Grin:

----------


## Anvi

Instant snijeg! Genijalno! Pa ima i recept za pripremu! Sad samo moram preračunati koliko mi treba za cijelu ulicu.....AxB + C /xy =.... 170 tona! Super, odoh naručiti šleper.
Ups, sad mi još treba drvce od 30 m da stavim šleper ispod njega. Jel zna netko gdje ima za kupit sekvoja?

----------


## makita

Malcu se poklon od Sv. Nikole nije svidio- kućne papuče u obliku ježeva nema šanse dirat, a kamoli stavit na nožice. Mislim da ih se on boji :?

----------


## Lutonjica

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				što ima puno kojekakvih slikovnica na temu Božića i teško je iz te hrpetine odvojiti nešto što valja od onog što je bedastoća...
> ...


dobar je tekst:

sva su djeca dobra.
nema toga što dijete može "zločesto" napraviti, a da se ne može ispraviti.
sva djeca će dobiti poklone   :Love:  


*ivy*, imaš u algoritmu i zvrckov i mljackov božić, isto preslatko

----------


## tanja_b

> *ivy*, imaš u algoritmu i zvrckov i mljackov božić, isto preslatko


Baš sam danas kupila u algoritmu Zvrčka i Mljaca, "Za Božić sam sigurno doma". Slikovnica je predivna i baš sam je htjela preporučiti, pa me Lutonjica pretekla   :Smile:  
Pogledala sam i "Petra Mraza", isto mi se sviđa - osnovna poruka je izvrsna, ali je za nas to još previše teksta po stranici, pa sam se odlučila za Zvrčka&Mljaca, tim više što je Andrej njihov obožavatelj.

----------


## Mima

Bila sam danas u CC u Mulleru, čini mi se da ima solidan izbor Lega i Playmobila, ali sam generalno bila neraspoložena za kupovanje pa nekako i nisam zapamtila čega sve ima. Kućica koje sam ja htjela kupiti Lei nema.
Općenito mi se čini da u CC Mulleru ima dosta veliki izbor igračaka.

Još ne znam što ću kupiti Lei za Božić, sad mislim da bi joj mogla kupiti crtiće jer smo kupili novi DVD player, a toga nekako najmanje ima.

Slikvnicu bih baš sa Isusekom, ići ću pogledati u Profil, ne stignem u nikakav shopping jer radim popodne    :Mad:

----------


## Mima

Najgore mi je u tim šetnjama po dućanima sa igračkama što mi svako malo upadne u košaricu neka sitnica za Leu. Danas sam joj tako kupila kamiončić, traktorčić, skočigumu i puzzle   :Rolling Eyes:  To ću joj sve dati za NG.

----------


## tanja_b

Uf, Mima, sad si mi bacila udicu za CC Muller, ali zarekla sam se da ne idem onamo prije Nove godine pa ću si održati obećanje   :Grin:

----------


## Anvi

Evo, mi slučajno naletili na krasan poklon i odmah kupili - UNICEF-ov drveni vlakić, ljepiši i jeftiniji od svih ostalih koje sam vidjela, a i drago mi je kad znam da novac ide za UNICEF.

----------


## Mima

Vidjela sam jučer te Unicefove igračke u CC, stvarno su jako lijepe, imaju recimo neke jako lijepe kocke.

----------


## ms. ivy

> a odlučila sam se za petra mraza i popis zločeste djece (algoritam)


posudili smo je u knjižnici, jako je zgodna - ne samo priča nego i ilustracije, sviđa se i andreju i meni. prvom prilikom idem u algoritam. (jeee, imam izgovor za kupovinu još poklona!  8) )

----------


## saška

Neri ću kupiti puža koji se kreće prema naprijed i ima još neke didaktičke elemente (u nadi da će ostavti psa i bratov traktor na miru), a Mislava kada pitam što želi uvijek kaže Lego kocke i bubanj.
Legića (duplo) u Osijeku nema nikakav izbor, ta dva kompleta imamo, a bubanj.... Muka me hvata...

----------


## Anvi

> Vidjela sam jučer te Unicefove igračke u CC, stvarno su jako lijepe, imaju recimo neke jako lijepe kocke.


Što je to CC?

----------


## NanoiBeba

City center

----------


## Anvi

:Embarassed:   i još jednom jer nemam pojma gdje je to   :Embarassed:

----------


## NanoiBeba

prek puta Prečkog (prek autoputa), tamo gdje je novi rotor, kada ideš prema npr. King crossu

----------


## Anvi

Ah, sooo. Hvala.

----------


## Mima

Oh pa ja sam duboko razočarana što nakon mojih detaljnih izvještaja ima još netko na forumu tko ne zna što je City Centar   :Grin:

----------


## Mony

Da nema ovog topica ja fakat ne bih imala pojma za brdo igracaka   :Embarassed:  

Pa cu morat samo malo skrenuti s originalne teme i pitati vas:
Kad uopce stignete u takve obilaske grada, centara i sl.???

Ajd, mogu razumijeti vas koje zivite ili prolazite centrom svakodnevno, al kad su centri u pitanju  :shock: 
Ja sam motorizirana pa jedva stignem obavit tjedni veci speceraj. 
Doduse, s radnim vremenom takvim kakvim je  :/ , al fakat ne stignem.



E, sada, on topic   :Wink:  : 
ipak smo jednu nedjelju uspjeli zabrazditi u Mercatoneu i Leonu kupili 4 slikovnice: jednu prigodnu neku s DJedom Mrazom i poklonima, Laku noc (da probamo skratiti vrijeme uspavljivanja   :Grin:  ), neku s brojalicama, auto stazu i garazu s auto praonom i benz. pumpom (mislim da ce biti odusevljen) + hrpu ekstra malih autica koji se u njoj mogu parkirati. Jos mu moram nabaviti doktorski set, jer je opcinjen slusalicama, i to je to. 
Rado bih skocila i do Muellera po Bob the Bulder autice, al ak ne stignem ovaj vikend do centra odustajemo od toga.

Tanja, sta Andrej bas jako voli Zvrcka i Mljaca? Pitam jer je Leon imao par tih slikovnica i uopce mu nisu bile dobre - mislim da ga se nisu dojmili crtezi  :?

----------


## tanja_b

> Tanja, sta Andrej bas jako voli Zvrcka i Mljaca? Pitam jer je Leon imao par tih slikovnica i uopce mu nisu bile dobre - mislim da ga se nisu dojmili crtezi  :?


Andrej zna napamet slikovnicu "Zvrčko i Mljac na vrhu svijeta", a i ostale rado čitamo. Sviđaju mu se. Što ne znači da se moraju svima sviđati - ukusi su različiti, pa i kod djece   :Wink:  
Što se tiče obilazaka, ja stignem jednom tjedno napraviti krug po užem centru grada (Muller na Trgu, TL, Profil), a u shopping centre - ne stižem nikada. Iskreno, u prosinačkoj maniji kupovanja, nije mi ni gušt. Radije ću pričekati zgodnu priliku poslije Nove godine.

----------


## jassi

dakle sada rekapitulacija posto kupujem vec mjesecima i ne znam kaj sam vec sve kupila. naime toncek ima rockas 5.1 pa je to sve jako stisnuto. imamo one parkice koje idu u krug iz TL,pa malu garazu s autekima, pa slikovnica zimska sa snjegovicem kojeg gradis i imas magnete-okicemnos,gumbe.....,pa tuta za ljetno skidanje pelena...i da vam pravo kazem ne sjecam se dal sam jos nekaj kupila.ko bi znao  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Mima

Ja ne stignem u shopping u centar grada, a King Cross i City Centar su mi na deset minuta od doma, a rade i vikendom popodne pa se to stignem zaletiti na kratko. Tako sam prošlu subotu išla kupiti poklon za nećaka u CC + obaviti tjedni shopping u Intersparu.

----------


## Deaedi

Mi smo nedjeljom kod mojih na rucku, a oni su na 5 min pjeske od City Centra. Pa kad H zaspi poslije rucka, MM i ja zbrisemo na kavicu i brzinski shopping i vratimo se taman kad se H probudi  :Heart:  .

----------


## anima

Nisam ništa čitala ali zamolit ću vas za pomoć ako znate. Kolegičin sinčić je lud za teletabisima i ja bi mu sad za Božić htjela kupiti nešto na tu temu. U tl imaju onu veliku lutku za 99 kn ali negdje postoje i papučice u obliku teletabisa, ruksaci i sl. Zna li netko gdje to ima?   :Kiss:

----------


## ninochka

papučice tabisi su bile u dućanu na tržnici Špansko 

ja sam sinku kupila ovo 

super-market

----------


## Sanja

Hoćete kupovati posebne poklone za Božić i posebne za NG?

Ja bih za NG neke sitnice, ali zaista sitnice, tek toliko da budu lijepo zapakirane i da se razvesele poklonima. Imate nekih ideja?

----------


## ms. ivy

kako ne   :Grin:  

ja sam listu poklona lijepo podijelila - igračka + slikovnica za božić doma, igračka kod bake (a baka će stoposto kupiti još jednu malu, i nju svrbe prsti), igračka za novu godinu doma. da ne zablesi od svega odjednom i da stigne apsolvirati jedno po jedno. /svi su pokloni podjednako "veliki" i zanimljivi/

----------


## ninochka

mi za novu godinu nećemo. pa to je samo tjedan dana iza, a nikad se zapravo nismo darivali za to

----------


## Sanja

Hm, da. Mi ove godine izgleda nećemo u Zg, pa će svi eventualni pokloni od baka i djedova ili pričekati ili ih uopće neće biti. Zato i pitam.

Kao mala dobivala sam sitnice za sv. Nikolu (nešto zaista sitno tipa blokić i bojice plus mandarine, orahe i čokoladu), veliki poklon za Božić i opet nešto sitno za NG.

Fiona će za Božić dobiti (već kupljenog) Pika (knjigu i cd s pričama), a Flora nekakvu plastičnu "knjigu" sa zvukovima, svjetlima i čudima. Fioni smo još mislili kupiti duplo kocke. Možda da joj njih damo za NG?  :?  Moram smisliti još nešto za Floru za NG.

Ah, slatke muke   :Grin:  , samo da je više takvih, a manje onih pravih.

----------


## ms. ivy

mene najviš muči KAD ću kupiti sve one super poklone koje sam (ipak) odlučila preskočiti za bing.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sanja

> mene najviš muči KAD ću kupiti sve one super poklone koje sam (ipak) odlučila preskočiti za bing.


Uskrs.

Pa rođendan.

Počnite slaviti imendan i opskurne katoličke svece.

A imaš i druge religije na raspolaganju.   :Laughing:

----------


## tanja_b

> mene najviš muči KAD ću kupiti sve one super poklone koje sam (ipak) odlučila preskočiti za bing.


I mene   :Grin:  
Btw, ivy, ovo što ti Sanja predlaže da počnete slaviti imendan, prošao je prije točno dva tjedna.
(mi smo ga proslavili u čekaonici kirurgije na Klaićevoj i za imendan je tamo pobrao neku prehladu i cureći nos   :Mad:  )

----------


## ms. ivy

tak mi i treba kad ignoriram sve te -dane. idem proučiti sve moguće kalendare.   :Razz:  

eee, ali to znači da mogu kupiti zakašnjeli imendanski poklon!

(nisam znala da i naši dečki imaju imendan, koji je to?)

----------


## NanoiBeba

ja volim poklanjati iz čista mira. Ne treba mi povod.

U stvari baš uživam u biranju i kupovanju poklona, i to baš za svakoga. Na žalost, u zadanje vrijeme baš nemam vremena.

Evo, moji neće dobiti play doh za Božić (nego nekaj drugo), ali ću ga kupiti kasnije jer poučena prošlogodišnjim iskustvom, u TL kasnije spuste cijenu. Tako sam , ali slučajno, napravila i prošle godine.

----------


## tanja_b

30.11. 
Čak je i dosta poznat, kad nam je sestra ispunjavala uputnicu za Klaićevu, komentirala je "A, danas mu je imendan"  8) 
(meni je najbolja fora da i MM ima imendan istog dana, a ima totalno drukčije ime - ali ispade da im imena imaju isto značenje)

----------


## ms. ivy

ma n_i_b, ne treba ni meni povoda   :Grin:

----------


## NanoiBeba

ms. ivy - jedino opravdanje MMu . he!he!

----------


## Mima

ms. ivy hvala na ideji za kocke u Algoritmu GENIJALNE SU

----------


## ms. ivy

je l' da! jedva čekam kupiti još koje (vidi gore   :Grin:  ).

----------


## tanja_b

Ja sam uputila baku na Algoritam  8)  (kad me već pitala za savjet...)

----------


## Mima

mojoj mami se sviđa my little pony (gledala je reklame) pa će to kupiti Lei   :Laughing:

----------


## retha

Da bar moja sveki gleda reklame,ona je tako nemastovita..  :Sad:  
No sva sreca da ja nisam..  :Laughing:  
Do sad sam kupila,ukrasni jastuk (jastuka nikad dosta,uvijek se prek noci nekako uspije doteturat do zida i zvajznut),pizdamicu,tutu za bebu.. E sad jos samo da nadem i tu odgovarajucu bebu i na konju sam!

----------


## retha

Da bar moja sveki gleda reklame,ona je tako nemastovita..  :Sad:  
No sva sreca da ja nisam..  :Laughing:  
Do sad sam kupila,ukrasni jastuk (jastuka nikad dosta,uvijek se prek noci nekako uspije doteturat do zida i zvajznut),pizdamicu,tutu za bebu.. E sad jos samo da nadem i tu odgovarajucu bebu i na konju sam!

----------


## Mima

khm khm .. nije ni moja sveki baš maštovita   :Grin: 

Lea će na kraju dobiti: od DM-a u MM-ovoj firmi Duplo kocke i Don't Wake Daddy igru, kod kuće ms. ivyine kocke iz Algoritma i dva DVD-a sa crtićima (Tonko Bonko i Winnie the Pooh), i za NG traktorčić+lopticu skočicu+puzzle.

----------


## retha

Uopce ne kuzim zas mi je izbacilo da sam napisala neku grubu rijec :?  Napisala sam da sam joj kupila pidzamu  za spavanje..

----------


## andrea

mima, koliko koštaju te kocke iz algoritma ?!

----------


## Mima

90 kuna!

----------


## andrea

jezuš

a koliko ih ima  :Grin:   ?

----------


## Mima

ima ih 10

----------


## tanja_b

> khm khm .. nije ni moja sveki baš maštovita


Ni moja   :Grin:   ona Andreju poklanja ping-pong loptice (kako god zvučalo, dijete ih obožava!) i prazne limene kutije od čaja, kave i sl. (jedno vrijeme smo ih čuvali, sad ih se nakupilo pa bacamo).
Ma neka, lako za darove, samo da je ona nama dobro i u blizini i da se zna igrati s djetetom i da se njih dvoje dobro slažu   :Smile:  

Andrej će od nas dobiti Lego duplo kocke (kocke vulgaris, bez dodataka), rampu i skretnicu za željeznicu i dvije Krtek-slikovnice (ovaj put na njemačkom, nisam našla druge). Što će dobiti od mojih, nemam pojma, jer momentalno imaju 100 drugih briga a ne kupovanje poklona, ali to i nije bitno. Ionako imamo dosta igračaka u kući...

----------


## brigita2

> Ni moja    ona Andreju poklanja ping-pong loptice (kako god zvučalo, dijete ih obožava!) i prazne limene kutije od čaja, kave i sl. (jedno vrijeme smo ih čuvali, sad ih se nakupilo pa bacamo).


S tim bi se i moj dečko rado igrao. I on voli praznu ambalažu i ping pong loptice.

----------


## Deaedi

Mi smo konacno odabrali: od nas ce dobiti Thomas vlakic od Tomy-ija (onaj se prugom i 3 vagona). To smo kupili u subotu u Baby Centru - ajme sto tamo ima igracaka, a skoro sve na akciji.

Nemam pojma sta da kazem baka i djedovima sta da kupe - nadam se da ce se sami snaci, ja nemam vise ideja.

----------


## bejb

nasa ce T. dobiti hrpu igrackica 
ovo je nas prvi Bozic
a prosle godine, tocno na Bozic, nase je maleno srceko pocelo kucati
pa imamo duplo slavlje   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## babyblue

> Uopce ne kuzim zas mi je izbacilo da sam napisala neku grubu rijec :?  Napisala sam da sam joj kupila pidzamu  za spavanje..


Mene je ovo tako nasmijalo   :Laughing:   Znas sto si najvjerojatnije napravila? Tipfeler. Nehotice si zamjenila mjesta slovima"d" i "z" u rijeci "pidzama", odnosno stavila si prvo "z" pa "d".

----------


## Brunda

> retha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uopce ne kuzim zas mi je izbacilo da sam napisala neku grubu rijec :?  Napisala sam da sam joj kupila pidzamu  za spavanje..
> 
> 
> Mene je ovo tako nasmijalo    Znas sto si najvjerojatnije napravila? Tipfeler. Nehotice si zamjenila mjesta slovima"d" i "z" u rijeci "pidzama", odnosno stavila si prvo "z" pa "d".


  :Laughing:

----------


## marta

kod nas ce biti lego bionicle, pa malo techics, pa jos malo lego vitezova...plus jedan djecji atlas svijeta i jedan bruderov rovokopac. videku slikovnica od tkanine. i to cemo sve podijeliti pod nas i bakin bor.

----------


## MalaSirena

Ja sam na kraju kupila dječji sintač u TLu, platila 300 kn (ajd, imala sam bodova za popust pa je ispalo 250) i onda dva dana kasnije vidjela u jednom drugom dućkasu PRAVI sintač za 330 kn  :Rolling Eyes:  (doduše, ima sedamdeset posto gumbića manje nego ovaj kaj sam kupila, ali je pravi)

----------


## retha

> babyblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  retha prvotno napisa
> ...


Ajme sramote   :Embarassed:

----------


## mamasch

Moji klinci će dobiti svaki flis vesticu (Sven svijetloplavu, Stela crvenu), svaki novu slikovnicu debelih listova (ili sa kućicama na otvaranje), ispeći ću im medenjake prelivene čokoladom i MM i ja ćemo ih obasuti sa puno poljubaca, ljubavi i smijeha (srećom MM uzima desetak dana slobodno  :D )

Svima Vama i Vašoj dječici želimo blagoslovljene blagdane!   :Heart:

----------


## mami

Tko zna gdje nabaviti Barbie DVD "12 Dancing Princess" ?!?

----------

